# Schönheit der WOW Chars



## Manitu2007 (15. Mai 2008)

Jeder kennt das bestimmt irgendwie,

man erstellt einen neuen Char und klickt erstmal rum bis man die passende Figur gefunden hat und muss sich dabei erwischen irgendwie sieht doch jeder Char gleich aus. 

Da habe ich mich auch mal gefragt ob es mit WotlK nicht nur neue Frisuren gibt sondern auch noch andere skins

weiblicher Mensch=zu Fett
weiblier Zwerg= Fetter Hintern (man sieht ja immer nur den..
weiblicher Gnom=Ok...
weiblicher Dranei=ähm die Hufe stören irgendwie
weiblicher Nachtelf=*sabber*
weiblicher Blutelf=doppel sabber* ^^
weiblicher Orc=siehe Mensch
weiblicher Untoter= rockt zwar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber naja
weiblicher troll= hmm..
weiblicher Taure= Ne Kuh halt ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was sind eure Top Chars?

bedeutet aber nicht das ich nur n8t11 oder Blut11 spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Jeder kennt das bestimmt irgendwie,
> 
> man erstellt einen neuen Char und klickt erstmal rum bis man die passende Figur gefunden hat und muss sich dabei erwischen irgendwie sieht doch jeder Char gleich aus.
> 
> ...


wieso,ich nehme nachtelf dreifach sabber und blutelf etwas sabber(ok ich sabber gar nicht,aber sowas ungefähr)
untote sind nicht mein ding
menschen sind meine hauptchars(wir sind ja schließlich auch menschen,oder nicht?)


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Mai 2008)

Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GerriG (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn du Menschen frauen zu fett findest..
Versuchs einfach mit einer RegBulimie

einfach reggen und danach /kotzen
eingeben und zack siehe da nach 2 Wochen haste eine super Figur..

(Nur für Professionelle Spieler geeignet)


----------



## Sesshoma (15. Mai 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wenn du Menschen frauen zu fett findest..
> Versuchs einfach mit einer RegBulimie
> 
> einfach reggen und danach /kotzen
> ...



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (15. Mai 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wenn du Menschen frauen zu fett findest..
> Versuchs einfach mit einer RegBulimie
> 
> einfach reggen und danach /kotzen
> ...




hehe der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

was ist regbulimie?


----------



## snooze.G5 (15. Mai 2008)

hoffentlich hat er eine Wasserdichte Tastatur 
wenn man bedingt wie viele weibliche Chars auf einem Server rumlaufen


----------



## Galadith (15. Mai 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wenn du Menschen frauen zu fett findest..
> Versuchs einfach mit einer RegBulimie
> 
> einfach reggen und danach /kotzen
> ...



xD.

Naja ich spiele einen B11 Pala (m). Find die Frisuren cool, wobei die w B11s auch gut aussehen!


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Mai 2008)

weiblicher blutelf > weiblicher nachtelf !


----------



## Cervante (15. Mai 2008)

Nun ja, da Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters liegt wird sich jeder eine eigene Meinung zu diesem Thema geben können.

Aber da es ja eh nu animierte Pixel/Voxel Charaktere sind bringt ein Anhimmeln nicht mal gering etwas.

So Long ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (15. Mai 2008)

> was ist regbulimie?




xD made my day


----------



## Lizard King (15. Mai 2008)

och bitte nicht solche Threads eröffnen sonst ist im nächsten Buffed Heft wieder eine doppelseitige Modenschau zu WOW drin -_-

übrigends haben die Menschenfrauen proportional gesehen die dicksten Titten!


----------



## GerriG (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> was ist regbulimie?



Regbulimie ist ein erfundenes Wort.
Es ist zusammen gesetzt aus Reggen = regenerieren (Wenn du in WoW dich hinsetzt zum Trinken/essen)
Bulimie ist eine Krankheit, man hat heiss hunger isst was,
danach geht man direkt Kotzen..

Diese Krankheit is auf dauer Lebengefährlich..

Mein Text oben war eine anspielung auf Topmodels :x

..(Es gibt auch Leute die sowas nicht kennen).


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> weiblicher blutelf > weiblicher nachtelf !


nein weiblicher nachtelf>weiblicher blutelf


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> nein weiblicher nachtelf>weiblicher blutelf



definitiv nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venoxin (15. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

Naja wie sagt man so schön
Schönheit liegt im auge des betrachters ^^

mfg


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> definitiv nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch,weiblicher blutelf=total öde


----------



## supiflo (15. Mai 2008)

Es kommst mir nicht auf das Modelaussehen an, sondern auf den Stil. Um sich erotisch zu stimulieren, gibt es bessere Wege als die digitale, geschweige denn die von WoW.

Ein Krieger muss robust aussehen, Magier etwas zerbrechlicher und überhaupt müssen einem die Animationen gefallen, denn das ist es, was man ständig vor Augen hat.

Wenn jeder Charakter geil aussehen muss, solltest du es mit einem asiatischen Spiel in Mangagrafik versuchen.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

supiflo schrieb:


> Es kommst mir nicht auf das Modelaussehen an, sondern auf den Stil.


find ich auch,deswegen hab ich auch fast nur menschen


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> doch,weiblicher blutelf=total öde



weiblicher blutelf öde ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich glaub du vertauscht das was wenn sind weibliche nachtelfen öde ! schau sie dir ma genau an !


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2008)

Undead > All 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (15. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast du schön gesagt ^^

ich spiel einen MÄNNLICHEN BLUTELFEN, wieso? weil mir das startgebiet besser gefallen hat als das der untoten.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> weiblicher blutelf öde ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weibliche blutelfen sehen aus wie models,das finde ich total öder
weibliche nachtelfen haben so ein kaltes äußeres,abe die sehen nicht so wie topmodels aus,die nur auf ihre figur achten


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> hast du schön gesagt ^^
> 
> ich spiel einen MÄNNLICHEN BLUTELFEN, wieso? weil mir das startgebiet besser gefallen hat als das der untoten.


jo,das ist mit mulgore das schönste anfangsgebit


----------



## Shurycain (15. Mai 2008)

bei mir ist nur wichtig, das man die rüstung richtig sehen kann, also taure, ork, dreanei.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (15. Mai 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wenn du Menschen frauen zu fett findest..
> Versuchs einfach mit einer RegBulimie
> 
> einfach reggen und danach /kotzen
> ...



Made my week x3 

Zum Thema muss ich leider bescheid geben das Gott soeben einem Kätzchen wiedermal das Genick brechen musste TTwTT.

PS: Die weiblichen Chars bei WoW anregend zu finden hat nix mit dem Alter oder Notgeilheit zu tuen, das wäre ja dann wie wenn vor dir n RL Mädel mit doppel D steht und sie dauernd sagt "guck mir gefälligst in die Augen du Arsch" und du dann "mach ich doch *sabber*" .
Ich bin stolze *mit den Fingern zähl* 21 Jahre jung und finde manche weiblichen Chars in WoW auch schon sehr sexy ;P.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> was ist regbulimie?



Hat er sich halt ausgedacht

aber ne bulimie ist wenn du was gegessen hast und es danach wieder auskotzen musst ne ziemlich ernste essstörung


----------



## Yrok_92 (15. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s1fZx4zVJ4...feature=related

*hust*


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (15. Mai 2008)

Also einige bekommen das sabbern wenn sie Nachtelfen oder blutelfen sehen in einem Videospiel?... Okay.... verdammt Leute... geht mal unterwegs und seht euch die Damen der wirklichen welt an... oder besser nicht denn wer beim anblick einer Digitalen weiblichen Figur nen Kolla bekommt und anfängt zu sabbern sollte nie auf eine Frau stoßen... denn dann wären ja vorzeitige ergüsse vorprogrammiert ^^ was letzen endes wohl in einer Panischen versteckaktion enden würde die das Soziale Leben des Spielers komplett prägen würde....

Wer in einem Spiel von schönheit redet meint wohl damit die liebevoll "schöne" gestaltung der Texturen / der Modelle einiger fiktiver gestalten. denn das fasse ich jetzt mal so auf ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## champy01 (15. Mai 2008)

Blutelf
Menschen

die haben die sexist Frauen. Der rest ist doch Müll. ^^



Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Also einige bekommen das sabbern wenn sie Nachtelfen oder blutelfen sehen in einem Videospiel?... Okay.... verdammt Leute... geht mal unterwegs und seht euch die Damen der wirklichen welt an...



hab ich getan, die Blutelfinen sehen 1000x sexier aus. ^^


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2008)

Und welche Rasse hat die 'sexiest' Männer? ..Keine -.-
Wobei.. so'n männlicher Untoter .. okay ich bin paarteiisch *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> Blutelf
> Menschen
> 
> die haben die sexist Frauen. Der rest ist doch Müll. ^^
> hab ich getan, die Blutelfinen sehen 1000x sexier aus. ^^


nachtelfen sind auch kein müll!


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2008)

Einigt euch mal auf 'Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters...'


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Einigt euch mal auf 'Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters...'


ok,wenn die anderen das auch tun


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2008)

Echte Elfen sind noch am hübschesten
http://www.playvanilla.de/pv/wp-content/up...me/100_0568.jpg

*g*


----------



## neo1986 (15. Mai 2008)

Es muss ja auch irgentwie Jugendfrei sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch irgentwie Jugendfrei sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich dachte jugendfrei ist ab 18


----------



## GerriG (15. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Echte Elfen sind noch am hübschesten
> http://www.playvanilla.de/pv/wp-content/up...me/100_0568.jpg
> 
> *g*




Naja Zam, dir würden die Ohren bestimmt auch sehr gut stehen, versuchs doch mal in der nächsten Buffedshow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich nur Blutelfen ohren... sonst würde Bernd ähhh naja.... :x

For teh Hord! :x


----------



## MoeMT384 (15. Mai 2008)

Also, mir gefallen die weiblichen Menschen-Chars am besten, besonders meine Freundin... oder reden wir von WoW? ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Sharymir (15. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100 % agree



@ TE Pubertät schon hinter Dir?

Ernsthaft wenn ich solche Texte lese kann ich gar nicht glauben das es Menschen gibt die solch Mist ernst meinen....total krank.


----------



## chocolategirl05 (15. Mai 2008)

diejenigen von euch die weiblich Blut- oder Nachtelfen zum sabbern finden sollten sich vielleicht mal Gedanken machen. Das sind bloß Pixel-Figuren. Geht in die Stadt und guckt euch echte Frauen an. Außerdem sind weibliche Blutelfen bloß ein Strich in der Landschaft und ich hoffe, dass keine echte Frau so aussieht.


----------



## SeRuM (15. Mai 2008)

trollin!
elfin
draeneidame

und männer
orc
taure


----------



## Arphendess (15. Mai 2008)

ich bin sowiso dafür, dass männer nur mändliche chars erstellen können und frauen nur weibliche chars! so wie in ragnarok, da gibt man auch name geschlecht etc. bei dem abo an und kann dann nur seine seite spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss sagen für frauen die zocken ist dass recht mühsam, da man nie weis ob man jetzt mit einer weiblichen mitspielerin spielt oder nicht (wen man fragt kommt sowiso immer: m, wiso?) und immer wen man mit einer random grp ne hero ini geht und man mal tot ist oder ähndliches kommt der spruch: rezz IHN mal bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon fast diskriminierend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber zum eigendlichen thema aus frauen sicht:

Blutelfen
Nachtelfen (oder wen man nen dudu will, tauren die sind süss, und wer will schon alianz spielen?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> trollin!
> elfin
> draeneidame
> 
> ...


welche elfin?


----------



## champy01 (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> nachtelfen sind auch kein müll!



die NEs sehen aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe immer so krank aus. Somit sehen die komisch aus aber nicht schön.


----------



## SeRuM (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> welche elfin?


Beide!


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

champy01 schrieb:


> die NEs sehen aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe immer so krank aus. Somit sehen die komisch aus aber nicht schön.


wie gesagt,die sehen besser aus als kleine blutelfinien,die top models werden wollen

nachtelfen haben stil,blutelfen nicht


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2008)

Arphendess schrieb:


> und immer wen man mit einer random grp ne hero ini geht und man mal tot ist oder ähndliches kommt der spruch: rezz IHN mal bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja! Das bekomm ich so oft zu lesen.. 
Und wenn man dann ankommt mit 'rezz SIE mal bitte, wenn schon' heißts auch gleich 'ja..haha immer diese RPler'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnòruk (15. Mai 2008)

Nachtelfinen sind die schönsten




mfg


----------



## Arphendess (15. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja! Das bekomm ich so oft zu lesen..
> Und wenn man dann ankommt mit 'rezz SIE mal bitte, wenn schon' heißts auch gleich 'ja..haha immer diese RPler'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe ja... das ist ja dann noch schlimmer, und wen man protestiert glauben sis ohne "TS Test" ja sowiso nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moN00Braue (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> find ich auch,deswegen hab ich auch fast nur menschen



menschen und stil? da verwechselst du wohl was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (15. Mai 2008)

Arphendess schrieb:


> ich bin sowiso dafür, dass männer nur mändliche chars erstellen können und frauen nur weibliche chars! so wie in ragnarok, da gibt man auch name geschlecht etc. bei dem abo an und kann dann nur seine seite spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihn....den Char einfach?^^

muahaha
Ich spiel Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (15. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> och bitte nicht solche Threads eröffnen sonst ist im nächsten Buffed Heft wieder eine doppelseitige Modenschau zu WOW drin -_-
> 
> übrigends haben die Menschenfrauen proportional gesehen die dicksten Titten!


...Sie hatte ganz, ganz, dicke, dicke Titten, dicke Titten die doll wippen, ich stell mir vor ich fahre Schlitten, auf ihren dicken Titten. Sie hatte ganz, ganz, dicke, dicke Titten, dicke Titten riesengross, und wenn ich an die Titten denk, gehts in meiner Hose los.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Mai 2008)

moN00Braue schrieb:


> menschen und stil? da verwechselst du wohl was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


menschen nicht,aber das anfangsgebiet


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (15. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Echte Elfen sind noch am hübschesten



Also ich will ja nich frech werden wie kann man bitte ein sö schönes Mädel so sehr verunstalten indem man da Elfenohren anbappt.....  das geht ja mal echt net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:

Ich finde es sowieso komisch das einige die Nachtelfen/Blutelfen als attraktiv einstufen... Ich finde die Kanidaten der Magersucht sendung "Germany's next Topmodel" sind schon extrem an der Grenze was schlankheit angeht und die Elfen in WoW haben diese Grenzen extrem überschritten. Bekommen die Kinder/Jugendlichen nicht ein komplett falsches Ideal was körperbau angeht übermittelt?


----------



## dragon1 (15. Mai 2008)

dreanei weiblich sexy,aber hufe stoert etwas.


----------



## Cr3s (15. Mai 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Jeder kennt das bestimmt irgendwie,
> 
> man erstellt einen neuen Char und klickt erstmal rum bis man die passende Figur gefunden hat und muss sich dabei erwischen irgendwie sieht doch jeder Char gleich aus.
> 
> ...


OMG B11 die animationen ich könnte kotzen!!


----------



## Guibärchen (15. Mai 2008)

Taure, beharte Brust und Zöpfe die davor baumeln > all!


----------



## Metadron72 (15. Mai 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> 100 % agree
> @ TE Pubertät schon hinter Dir?
> 
> Ernsthaft wenn ich solche Texte lese kann ich gar nicht glauben das es Menschen gibt die solch Mist ernst meinen....total krank.



ich kenn genug über 40 die sehr wohl die figuren sexy finden, solche posts wie deiner zeugen eher von pubertät und so .-)
einfach mal locker durch die hose atmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



back to topic ...blutelfen sehen in der tat am besten aus, aber wie schon gesagt liegt schönheit eh im auge des betrachters


----------



## Chrissian (15. Mai 2008)

Ich geh nie nach Schönheit sondern Identifikation bei Charaktern.

Ich les mir die Eigenschaften des Volkes durch und mach mich mit der Geschichte vertraut,und das,was am meisten wie Ich ist,das bin ich dann.

Als ich noch gespielt hab,waren es halt die Trolle,mit denen ich mich am meisten identifizieren konnte.

Ich guck nicht oberflächlich auf den Look sondern schau immer dahinter,ich habs nicht nötig in einem Spiel etwas darzustellen,was ich überhaupt nicht bin.

Und NEIN Trolle sind nicht hässlich,wieso ist attraktiv immer 0815 wie die Elfen?!

Ich liebe die Coolheit der Trolle,ihre Kreativität und Ausgeflipptheit ,was sich vorallem in ihren coolen Frisuren wiederspiegelt,und schöne Gesichter hat jedes Volk.Ich mag das AUssergewöhnliche


----------



## dragon1 (15. Mai 2008)

aja @ orcdamen  schoen ist relativ:
wer lord der clans kennt versteht das(*sie lief quer durch den raum und er schmeckte blut auf den lippen.`was fuer ein liebendes weib ich doch hab`dachte durotan und laechelte.*)
ganz genau hab ich es mir nicht gemerkt^^aber irgendwie so.


----------



## Kronas (15. Mai 2008)

nachtelfe > draenai (was habt ihr gegen hufe^^) > blutelfe


----------



## Ilunadin (15. Mai 2008)

Mal abgeshen davon,dass das echt übelste Pubertätsfantasien sind :
weiblicher Mensch=zu Fett  -------- NORMAL geformt
weiblier Zwerg= Fetter Hintern (man sieht ja immer nur den..)      -----O.o du schauist auf den Arsch?!?
weiblicher Gnom=Ok... -Auch eine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiblicher Dranei=ähm die Hufe stören irgendwie     --------hmm ein weiblicher Draenai halt
weiblicher Nachtelf=*sabber*      ----Magersuchti-Pubertätssexsymbol NR1
weiblicher Blutelf=doppel sabber* ^^ -------uuuuund nr2
weiblicher Orc=siehe Mensch --- find ich ok
weiblicher Untoter= rockt zwar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber naja  ----- Ihh...da stinkt aber alles
weiblicher troll= hmm..       -----ein weiblicher Troll eben
weiblicher Taure= Ne Kuh halt ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      genau!


Edith sagt: "DA hab ich noch irgendein Video muss ich nur mal kurz finden!"
Ediths Schwester sagt: "Gefunden!  Hier habt ihr: http://youtube.com/watch?v=6s1fZx4zVJ4


----------



## The Metal (15. Mai 2008)

weiblicher nachtelf = lila haut und gelbe augen =/= schön


----------



## Teron Gorefiend (15. Mai 2008)

The schrieb:


> weiblicher nachtelf = lila haut und gelbe augen =/= schön



am liebsten mag ich weibliche menschen warlocks, dich gefolgt von weiblichen menschlichen magieriinnen, dann kommen preister, dann wiederholt sich das ganze nur mit undeads. (natürlich weiblich ^^)

elfen sagen mir irgendwie nicht so zu


----------



## Dracocephalus (15. Mai 2008)

Die Sache mit der Schönheit, dem Auge und dem Betrachter bringt mich immer wieder zu diesem wunderschönen Zitat. 

"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Unfortunately, the rest of the party is in the STOMACH of the beholder...."

Wer's nicht versteht, sollte sich hinsetzen und seine Rollenspiel-Hausaufgaben machen. ^^ 

John Kovalic rulezz ;-)

D.


----------



## Seryma (15. Mai 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> nein weiblicher nachtelf>weiblicher blutelf



nachtelfen haben doofe ohren!


----------



## SixNight (15. Mai 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> och bitte nicht solche Threads eröffnen sonst ist im nächsten Buffed Heft wieder eine doppelseitige Modenschau zu WOW drin -_-
> 
> übrigends haben die Menschenfrauen proportional gesehen die dicksten Titten!



is doch sau geil :O 

Boar love Weibliche n811 +.+


----------



## woggly4 (15. Mai 2008)

weiblicher Blutelf!!11einseinself... wer will schon 'ne Frau mit blauer Haut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja btw: Es ist ein SPIEL - es gibt RL mit schöneren Frauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragt einfach mal beim Magier eures Vertrauen ob er euch ein Portal dahin macht.


----------



## Melian (15. Mai 2008)

der TE findet weibliche Menschen zu fett.

man, man, man.. ich seh langsam immer schwärzer für ein vernünftiges Frauenbild in der heutigen gesellschaft..


----------



## schoeni (15. Mai 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> der TE findet weibliche Menschen zu fett.
> 
> man, man, man.. ich seh langsam immer schwärzer für ein vernünftiges Frauenbild in der heutigen gesellschaft..



man darf die ansichten von einzelnen, vom fernsehn geschädigten kindern nicht auf die gesamte männerwelt beziehen!

auch wenn jetzt abgedroschen klingt: die inneren werte zähln mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (15. Mai 2008)

Das klingt nicht abgedroschen das ist dumm.

Nur die inneren Werte zähln


----------



## alexaner666 (15. Mai 2008)

> weiblicher Mensch=zu Fett
> weiblier Zwerg= Fetter Hintern (man sieht ja immer nur den..
> weiblicher Gnom=Ok...
> weiblicher Dranei=ähm die Hufe stören irgendwie
> ...


omg
weibliche gnome sind auch fett
und n811..ähem...das sind doch baumficker...
blutelfen und menschen sind die einzigen die man als schön bezeichnen kann.

allerdings sind die chars in wow so verpixelt und kantig dass ich mich frage wieso man hier nicht ein anderes Spiel als Beispiel nimmt.


----------



## Freakalarm (15. Mai 2008)

Die meisten Nachtelfen (w), die meisten Draenei (w) und die meisten Blutelfen (w) gibt immer ausnahmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quenok (15. Mai 2008)

> auch wenn jetzt abgedroschen klingt: die inneren werte zähln mehr top.gif



......sagen diejenigen, die keinen Partner kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie dem auch sei, mir kann es letztendlich wurscht sein, ob ich jetzt eine nachtelfen-wasserleiche, eine untote mit hängetitten, eine katze oder sonstwas spiele. jedem nach belieben.

ich persönlich favorisiere halt die untoten und mein main ist eine untote hexerin, wobei ich aber nicht von den weiblichen draenei abgeneigt wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre ich kein überzeugter hordler...

was mir einfällt: gibt es ein addon, womit ein bild des spielers eingeblendet wird, geht man mit der maus über dem char? hab doch neulich da was gehört....


----------



## Brisk7373 (15. Mai 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wenn du Menschen frauen zu fett findest..
> Versuchs einfach mit einer RegBulimie
> 
> einfach reggen und danach /kotzen
> ...


made my day ^^


----------



## Arazak (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde auch das die weiblichen Blutelfen am besten aussehen, deswegen spiele ich als Typ auch eine, aber nicht nur deswegen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde kommt es mir halt auch auf die Identifikation an und meine Blutelfe ist sozusagen das Pendant (Gegenstück) zu mir.

Die Einstellung, das jeder denen am Arsch vorbeigeht und die sich nur um sich kümmern, das arrogante, fiese und gemeine und trotzdem die panische Angst noch mehr zu verlieren als man sowieso schon hat.

Überspitzt gesagt: Das is meine kleine Schwester ^^ 

Außerdem passt zu einem Magier halt was zerbrechliches, wie eine Blutelfe eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Ara


----------



## Domiel (15. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Echte Elfen sind noch am hübschesten
> http://www.playvanilla.de/pv/wp-content/up...me/100_0568.jpg
> 
> *g*



genau.. schönheit ist ansichtssache..


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

wer sich einen "runter" naja .. und vor sowas sabbern muss naja
ich spiele 
troll m <-- überzeugung
orc m <-- thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gnom w <-- putziiiig (und weils keine n811 hexer gibt .. fähigkeit wär so geil)
nachtelf w <-- finde mänliche nachtelfen sehen so beschissen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber da gibts besseres als die nackig zu machen und dnach zu sabbern *g*


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (15. Mai 2008)

Schönheit kommt von innen
Die Freude, ein Freundliches Lächeln und die Geborgenheit macht jeden schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

anstonsten die es gern mit schmackes mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Top 1.
Tyrande, Sylvanas und Jaina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also Tyrande ist Hässlich wen sie gans gans pöse ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ich und meine Bilder^^)


----------



## Domiel (15. Mai 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Schönheit, dem Auge und dem Betrachter bringt mich immer wieder zu diesem wunderschönen Zitat.
> 
> "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Unfortunately, the rest of the party is in the STOMACH of the beholder...."
> 
> ...



-D&D4EVER- ;-)


----------



## Domiel (15. Mai 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> trollin!
> elfin
> draeneidame
> 
> ...



deine braune scheiße kannste woanders ablassen.. zam bitte mehr aufapassen!


----------



## Hasolek (15. Mai 2008)

was nützt das aussehen wenn ne Kuh kommt und dich mit 5 hits umhauht xD 
bleiben wir mal beim Spiel,  Sachlich


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (15. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ca. 16-18... die da drunter spielen männliche blutelfen weil sie nich was schwul bedeutet und warum sich die meisten männer en weib machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (15. Mai 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> deine braune scheiße kannste woanders ablassen.. zam bitte mehr aufapassen!



Banner klicken, Homepage gucken, Post evtl. überdenken.


Heil dem Boskop


Edit: wer mit zitierte Posts verfolgen schwierigkeiten hat: der von ihm angesprochene "braune scheiß" verweist auf www.apfelfront.de möge jeder dann selbst urteilen


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Banner klicken, Homepage gucken, Post evtl. überdenken.
> Heil dem Boskop
> Edit: wer mit zitierte Posts verfolgen schwierigkeiten hat: der von ihm angesprochene "braune scheiß" verweist auf www.apfelfront.de möge jeder dann selbst urteilen



alleine schon durch das "wir sind eine mischung aus NPD etc" ist es braune scheiße... zudem ist der banner größer als den regeln nach erlaubt...


----------



## oerpli (16. Mai 2008)

Ich find gnominen am besten


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (16. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> alleine schon durch das "wir sind eine mischung aus NPD etc" ist es braune scheiße... zudem ist der banner größer als den regeln nach erlaubt...



Hab ich jetzt was überlesen auf der Seite?
Das einzige was ich NPD-ähnlich einstufen würde wäre die Häme über die Zersetzung der "Volkspartei".

und btw. die meisten linken sind mehr rechts als es die meisten rechten jemals sein könnten.
Oder sagen wir mal so: Ihr seid alle eher fuchsfarben. 

DAS muss allerdings nicht hier ausdiskutiert werden. Kannst mir gerne ne PM schicken Schätzchen.

to thread: Wer auf Püppchen steht nimmt Blutelfen, wer auf Hippies steht Nachtelfen...
Ansonsten ist die Schönheit ja eh Auflösungsbedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phrosume (16. Mai 2008)

Blutelfen... Nachtelfen... 

Haben doch alel doofe Ohren!
Weibliche Untote finde ich persönlich ansprechend (mit entsprechender Frisur natürlich... Die Marge-Frisur findeich persönlich äußerst hässlich...).
Nein ich bin nicht Necrophil, aber ich finde das Untoten nunmal die besseren Frauen sind als es die Menschen oder gar Elfen sein können... Gnadenlos, Hinterhältig, Böse... Ja das nenn ich Charakterliche Werte - denn schönheit kommt von innen...

MfG
Phro


Ich schließe meinen Beitrag mit dem Zitat:"Die? Die sind echt! Es sind nicht meine - ABER sie sind echt!" 

xD


----------



## Ohmnia (16. Mai 2008)

Da Schönheit das Gesamtbild für mich bedeutet:

BE = Zu mager, sehen aus als hätten sie Bulemie
NE = Die Gangart, vorallem beim Rennen; sieht unnatürlich aus, das Geschwinge mit den Armen ist hässlich.
Trollinnen = Ebenfalls die Gangart.. sowas von hässlich.
Menschenfrauen = Mit Roben hübsch, mit Hosen zum Schreien.. omg wer hat die Hintern entworfen ^^
Taurinnen = Mooohkuh ohne Euter... wieso spielen sowenige Taurinnen.. weil sie hässlich sind.
Untote Frauen = Nette Gangart.. brutal hässliche Frisurauswahl.. und rest.. naja Untot halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Orkinnen = Sehen aus wie Frauen nach Anabolikakur.
Gnominnen = Wo ist der Po? Sonst alles in allem sehr gelungen. Platz 2
Zwerginnen = Zwergisch Rau.. nicht wirklich schön aber süss, vorallem die mit den Zöpfen die sich beim Casten wie'n Propeller drehen xD
Draenei = Störender Schwanz, an die Hufe gewöhnt man sich rasch. Die Gangart hat was graziles, wie eine Antilope die durch die Savanne hüpft.. Das Gesicht sehr schön modelliert jedoch können die Hörner falls unglücklich ausgewählt, störend sein. Figur an sich.. ein Traum.. gut Proportioniert, hübsche Beine, hübscher Oberkörper, hübsches Gesicht.. and the winner is... Draeneiweibchen.


----------



## Biggles (16. Mai 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> ich spiel einen MÄNNLICHEN BLUTELFEN, wieso? weil mir das startgebiet besser gefallen hat als das der untoten.




haha, der witz des jahres und reines ablenkungsmanöver - und im übrigen trägst du rosarote Schlüpfer, oder?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Da Schönheit das Gesamtbild für mich bedeutet:
> 
> BE = Zu mager, sehen aus als hätten sie Bulemie
> NE = Die Gangart, vorallem beim Rennen; sieht unnatürlich aus, das Geschwinge mit den Armen ist hässlich.
> ...



Werd ich es mal ähnlich machen

Draenei: Störender Schwanz... miese Ohren (sin das ohren?^^).. baukastenfigur... sehr störhaft
Zwerge: Fett
Gnome: zu klein... man sieht nix^^
Untote: es gibt da kombis die das gesicht als sehr schön darstehen lassen... zwar nich sexuell erregend *hust* aber schön. Platz 2^^
Taurinnen: no comment...
Menschen: Omg hat die en fetten A.... ein gebärfreudiges Becken (Dimitri - Allimania)
Trollinen: Die Füße sin so mies... Übertrieben lange un dicke Ohren der böse blickt lässt sie unschön aussehen und insgesamt halt mies.
Nachtelfen: Naja, mit dem Gesicht kann man was anfangen, allerdings auch recht dickes hinterteil, sie haben was an sich... schwer zu erklären... so schön un hässlich zugleich... sehr seötsam... platz 3
Blutelfen: Je nach Kombination sehr nettes Gesicht... die Ohren sind nicht so lang und eher dünn... sehr ansprechend... Körperform is 1A... leider fehlt der Bauchnabel un sie haben so en komischen "Strich" am Bauch... hammer Hintern... aber ein teil stört sehr extrem... sie hose und die bikinihose sitzen extrem hoch... buah wie ich das hasse... würde diese mal angepasst werden, gäbe es nichts was man da noch dran aussetzen könnte... schade, dass es sowas nich im RL gibt...

edit: an die idioten die meinen man sollte ma in die stadt gehen un sich rl frauen angucken:
in der stadt sieht man sehr viele extrem hässliche frauen mit meistens fetten ärschen un hässlichen gesichtern...
die die halbwegs gut aussehen ham einene typ na ihrer seite der ihre hand hält... warum soll ma sich da umgucken?

an die die andern leuten ihre meinung aufzwingen wollen:
denkt mal daran, dass jeder eine andere ansicht hat, was "schön" bedeutet...

und nein... man muss nicht in der pubertät sein um weibliche blutelfinnen geil zu finden... pixel hin oder her... das Aussehen ist da und wird nicht durch "es is ein spiel" verschwinden


----------



## EliteOrk (16. Mai 2008)

Was habt ihr alle gegen dicke Hintern?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen dicke Hintern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie gesagt... jeder hat einer andere definition von schönheit


----------



## Sharymir (16. Mai 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ich kenn genug über 40 die sehr wohl die figuren sexy finden, solche posts wie deiner zeugen eher von pubertät und so .-)
> einfach mal locker durch die hose atmen
> 
> 
> ...





Ich bin 42......und die Figuren mögen zwar ansprechend gezeichnet sein,wobei ich eindeutig Menschen Frauen und Zwergen Damen am liebsten mag (wegen den PO's und dem Busen,ich mag keine Magersüchtigen),aber das ich dabei sabbern müsste?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und welcher Mann über 40 "Sabbert" bei einer Comic Figur?Sorry das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.Für mich ist das pubertärer Kram...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (16. Mai 2008)

Ich find alle Pixelfiguren in WoW hässlich...zu viele Kanten und Ecken an denen man sich stoßen könnte...

Um noch mal auf die RegBulimie vom Anfang zurückzukommen: GENIALST

allerdings...guckt euch mal die Blutelfendamen an...die machen sowas doch wohl regelmäßig...


----------



## Eluneszorn (16. Mai 2008)

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren bewusst eine weibliche Nachtelfin gewählt weil mich die Lebensweise der Nachtelfen fasziniert.
Sie leben im Einklang mit der Natur,lieben den Schatten und die Nacht...alles sehr mystisch und geheimnisvoll was durch ihre äussere Erscheinung noch verstärkt wird... silbrig leuchtende Augen und violett schimmernde Haut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber im R/L bleibe ich doch besser bei meiner Freundin,die finde ich 1000 mal erotischer als eine Computerfigur.


----------



## Osaic (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, meine weilbiche Blutelfin sieht doch schon ganz schnuckelig aus. Vorallem mit dem Body den sie anhat und dem Gildenwappenrock drüber.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Mai 2008)

Mein Kommentar zu weiblichen...

... Elfen: Öh, Klischee? Nee danke, ich kann mit Mager-Models nichts anfangen, die sehen so zerbrechlich aus, da hab ich immer Angst, das Barbie-Püppchen kaputt zu machen wenn ich es anfasse...
... Menschen: Und hier sehen wir was rauskommt wenn ein Grafiker im Kurs "Anatomie für Anfänger" geschlafen hat.
... Zwergen: Es sind ZWERGE, verdammt nochmal! Kleine, dicke, saufende, raufende, stinkende Mannsweiber? Nicht wirklich mein Fall.
... Draenei: Frauen mit Hufen verwirren mich. Ich weiß nie ob ich auf denen durchs Land reiten oder sie anschmachten soll.
... Trollen: Für diese Hauer braucht man ja einen Waffenschein!
... Orks: Futurama-Fans hier? Ich sage nur "Death by Snu-Snu!"...
... Gnomen: Haben den Niedlichkeitsbonus, okay, aber es bleiben Gnome, sprich sie taugen nur als Hufschoner für Tauren.
... Untoten: Okay, hier bin ich SICHER, dass sie bei einer Berührung auseinander fallen...
... Tauren: Hmm, ganz süß, aber trotzdem: Eher zum Reiten durch die Prärie von Mulgore geeignet, als für erotische Stimulation.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (16. Mai 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> anstonsten die es gern mit schmackes mögen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Okay...  ich weiß jetzt nicht wie man da jetzt von Schmackes reden kann.... für mich sehen Sylvannas und Tyrande mehr so aus als wenn sie gerade bei nem Porno dreh sind und nur darauf wartet das die Regie "Aktion" schreit.....und Jaina... Naja glaube nicht das irgendeine Magierin Hautenge Klamotten tragen wird so wie auf dem Bild dort gezeigt wird... halte diese Bilder wieder für eine Fantasie von einem Pubertierenden "lustmolch".


----------



## Dracocephalus (16. Mai 2008)

Tja, das ist nun mal Logik vs. Fantasy (sic!)... KEIN Nahkämpfer kann es sich erlauben, eine Körperpartie ungeschützt zu lassen, vor allem nicht den Torso. Für Magier ist es zwar nicht sooo wichtig, da sie selten im Nahkampf sind, aber in der Regel rüstet man sich schon so, daß man auch in den seltenen Fällen von direktem Waffenkontakt möglichst gut geschützt ist. Für Magier also zumindest Gambeson, Umhang etc.

Was natürlich sozusagen "privat" getragen wird, ist Geschmackssache. Ich glaube aber nicht, das Jaina Proudmoore sich eher als Sexobjekt präsentiert, als als Führerin der Allianz...

Aber es ist nun mal so, daß die Zielgruppe solcher Bilder männlich und eher jung ist. Wir erinnern uns an die zahlreichen Plattencover im Metal- und Hardrock-Bereich: Halbnackte Frauen mit "Rüstung", allerdings nur an den Stellen, wo es das Gesetz vorschreibt, und muskulöse Retter, fast ohne Rüstung, aber die braucht man auch nicht, wenn man ein 3m langes Breitschwert einhändig führt und Muskeln wie Eichenstämme hat ^^

Darum heißt es aber auch "Fantasy". Da kann man schon etwas drüber hinwegsehen. Den meisten weiblichen Charakteren in Filmen nimmt man z.B. die Kriegerin etc. ohnehin nicht ab. Wer jahrelang schwere Metallobjekte trägt, schwingt und damit lange Märsche macht, der hat eine entsprechende Statur und Muskelmasse. Was man in der Regel für spindeldürre Ärmchen sieht, ist dagegen erbärmlich. Solche Damen könnten kein Schwert führen, geschweige denn, sich gegen deutlich stärkere Gegner behaupten. Selbst wenn sie es mit "Technik" machen, kommen sie nicht umher, jahrelang die Waffe zu schwingen und sich dabei zu bewegen. Also: Muskeln, ihr Zeichner. Solche Frauen haben deutlich sichtbare Muskeln. Und ich spreche nicht von anabolikageschädigten Muskelbergen. 

D.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Mai 2008)

"weiblicher Mensch=zu Fett" - wtf? Was hast Du denn für eine Fehlschaltung? Wenn Du die schon für zur fett hälst, ist Dein Ideal wohl brettflache Hungerhaken wie sie die Werbung täglich vorführt, hm?


----------



## Shedanhul (16. Mai 2008)

Also vorweg: Ich bin jemand, der Klasse und Rasse in der Auswahl des Geschlechts mit einbezieht.
Zb Mein erster Char war ein Krieger(Ally). Spontan Mensch. M oder W ? Ich fand Krieger müssen Stark sein, also war klar es muss ein Mann sein. Da mein Main (N11 Hunter) Ally ist, war klar mein Schammi wird Ally auf dem selben Server. Da männl Draenei iwie unförmig sind hab ich halt ne weibliche geamcht.
So ich finde:
Menschen Frauen: Solang sie stehen, nett anzusehen. Aber die Laufanimation XD
Nachtelfen: Mystisch, schön animiert.Ich mag die Augen und den Gang, find ich lustig.
Gnominnen: Wie andere auch: GNOMEN-BONUS, hab aber keine Lust so weit, na ja, unten zu sein
Zwerge: Hmmm Iwie kein Unterschied ziwschen m und w
Draenei: Gefallen mir fast am besten 

Blutelfen: Klein, dünn, komischer Gang. Nich so mein Ding
Trollinnen: Bissl grobschlächtig, sonst ganz nett
Orks: 2-3 Gute Kombis von Gesicht und Haar, aber auch nich so das Wahre.
Untote: Bissl modrig, keine richtigen Arme/Beine.
Taurin: Ähnliches wie Gnome, sind niedlich und haben den TAUREN-BONUS

Und nochwas: Hat Sylvanas ne Peitsche inner Hand ?


----------



## 13101987 (16. Mai 2008)

Ja,hat Sie
Also, zum Sabbern find ich keine der Figuren....Aber wenn ich nach dem Stil und den Animationen gehen würde, wären
Dreanei auf dem ersten Platz
dann Nachtelfen.
Wobei Trolle auch was haben, die laufen immer so "cool" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Das Video ist ja mal endgeil....hab selten so schön gelacht


----------



## -Ráptòr- (16. Mai 2008)

trolle < all
was verpeilteres gibts nicht


----------



## Moronic (16. Mai 2008)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Jeder kennt das bestimmt irgendwie,
> 
> man erstellt einen neuen Char und klickt erstmal rum bis man die passende Figur gefunden hat und muss sich dabei erwischen irgendwie sieht doch jeder Char gleich aus.
> 
> ...



Armes Deutschland...

Ich vermisse die Zeiten als pupertierende Jungs noch den Hustler am Zeitungsstand um die Ecke klauten.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Armes Deutschland...



ich finds auch schlimm, dass es so leute wie dich gibt


----------



## barthosch (16. Mai 2008)

Mein männlicher Gnom ist einfach der coolste. Beziehungsweise als Feuermagier der heisseste. Klein, aber gut drauf!

Die weiblichen Blutelfen, auf die alle so abfahren, finde ich definitiv zu dünn. Sind die magersüchtig!? Von den Frauen sind immer noch die Menschen am hübschesten, die Draenei-Ladies haben aber auch was. Die Hufen lassen die Beine länger wirken :-D


----------



## d3pr1 (16. Mai 2008)

langsam wird das spiel schon teilweise zu ernst genommen hallo? das sind pixel ich kann mir auch nen pandaren oder nen x als n881 oder sonstiges machen das ist eifnach ne figur wer sich aufgeilt oder sabbern muss bei ner n881 tut mir leid


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

d3pr1 schrieb:


> langsam wird das spiel schon teilweise zu ernst genommen hallo? das sind pixel ich kann mir auch nen pandaren oder nen x als n881 oder sonstiges machen das ist eifnach ne figur wer sich aufgeilt oder sabbern muss bei ner n881 tut mir leid



die pixel stellen die form einer frau dar... 

und lern mal schreiben... wird zeit


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juni 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Tja, das ist nun mal Logik vs. Fantasy (sic!)... KEIN Nahkämpfer kann es sich erlauben, eine Körperpartie ungeschützt zu lassen, vor allem nicht den Torso. Für Magier ist es zwar nicht sooo wichtig, da sie selten im Nahkampf sind, aber in der Regel rüstet man sich schon so, daß man auch in den seltenen Fällen von direktem Waffenkontakt möglichst gut geschützt ist. Für Magier also zumindest Gambeson, Umhang etc.


singn


Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Was natürlich sozusagen "privat" getragen wird, ist Geschmackssache. Ich glaube aber nicht, das Jaina Proudmoore sich eher als Sexobjekt präsentiert, als als Führerin der Allianz...


jaina doch nicht^^


Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Aber es ist nun mal so, daß die Zielgruppe solcher Bilder männlich und eher jung ist. Wir erinnern uns an die zahlreichen Plattencover im Metal- und Hardrock-Bereich: Halbnackte Frauen mit "Rüstung", allerdings nur an den Stellen, wo es das Gesetz vorschreibt, und muskulöse Retter, fast ohne Rüstung, aber die braucht man auch nicht, wenn man ein 3m langes Breitschwert einhändig führt und Muskeln wie Eichenstämme hat ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tja logic ist bei der jugend meist unbeliebt


Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Darum heißt es aber auch "Fantasy". Da kann man schon etwas drüber hinwegsehen. Den meisten weiblichen Charakteren in Filmen nimmt man z.B. die Kriegerin etc. ohnehin nicht ab. Wer jahrelang schwere Metallobjekte trägt, schwingt und damit lange Märsche macht, der hat eine entsprechende Statur und Muskelmasse. Was man in der Regel für spindeldürre Ärmchen sieht, ist dagegen erbärmlich. Solche Damen könnten kein Schwert führen, geschweige denn, sich gegen deutlich stärkere Gegner behaupten. Selbst wenn sie es mit "Technik" machen, kommen sie nicht umher, jahrelang die Waffe zu schwingen und sich dabei zu bewegen. Also: Muskeln, ihr Zeichner. Solche Frauen haben deutlich sichtbare Muskeln. Und ich spreche nicht von anabolikageschädigten Muskelbergen.
> 
> D.


das glaub ich weniger.
(beispiel schurke-wow:er braucht keine kraft,mit leichten waffen macht er einen gegner praezise tot)
orcdamen sind ein ausnahmefall-ich finde sie sind etwas besonderes und nicht so hasslich.besser als 11fen


----------



## YesButNoButYes (14. Juni 2008)

Wieso ziehst du jetzt nen ein Monat alten Thread zu einem durch und durch geschmackslosen Thema wieder nach vorne?


----------



## Neque neque (14. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> was ist regbulimie?


Die antwort auf alle Dummen fragen... *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erustan (14. Juni 2008)

Arphendess schrieb:


> ich bin sowiso dafür, dass männer nur mändliche chars erstellen können und frauen nur weibliche chars! so wie in ragnarok, da gibt man auch name geschlecht etc. bei dem abo an und kann dann nur seine seite spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hätten sie bei wow auch so machen sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windfaust (14. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir sind auf Platz eins die weiblichen Untoten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieso fragt nicht ist einfach so.
Danach kommen Draenei Damen.
Dann kommen die guten Trollinnen.
Aber die Blutelfinnen und Nachtelfinnensind mir ne spur zu dünn.Jedenfalls die Blutelfe.
Aber ne Menschenfrau ist auch was feines^^.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juni 2008)

Windfaust schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind auf Platz eins die weiblichen Untoten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


endlich wer mit geschmack^^


----------



## lakiller (14. Juni 2008)

weibliche blutelfen sind magersüchtig, und weibliche nachtelfen moppelig..^^


----------



## Duni (14. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weiß net obs schon gepostet wurde, aber ich sag nur:[post="0"]Hier Klicken[/post]


----------



## Campionedelmondo (14. Juni 2008)

Echt sinnvoller Thread...
-Weibliche Nachtelfen sind am besten!
-NEIN ! weibliche Blutelfen sind am besten!
-NEIN die Menschen haben die größten...
-gaanich!! ;( Die Blutelfen sind am besten
-Nein!
-DOCH!!
-Pixel...blablabla
...


----------



## Unexcelledx (14. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> doch,weiblicher blutelf=total öde



Whaaaaaaat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Juni 2008)

Troll > all


----------



## Vatenkeist (15. Juni 2008)

n811 über alles danach trolle und drenai (alle weiblich)

blutelfen sehen erstens zu dünn aus und zweitens sind sie in den 70ern steckengeblieben

zwergen frauen können ganz hübsch aussehen allerdings haben sie immer irgendwas von nem mongoloiden....


----------



## Shurycain (15. Juni 2008)

dann lieber ne undead tussie ,weil im mom jeder mit ner w b11 rumläuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two (15. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> xD.
> 
> Naja ich spiele einen B11 Pala (m). Find die Frisuren cool, wobei die w B11s auch gut aussehen!



B11 m sehen meiner meinung nach ziemlich schwul aus...vorallem wegen den frisuren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corlin (15. Juni 2008)

Ich mache mir nichts aus den Figuren selbs !! Was mich interessiert sind die bewegungs animationen !! 

Lassen wir mein dwarf und meinen gnome einfach weg !! hab die genommen weill mir die rassen an sich einfach super gefallen !!

Nun zu meiner druidin ! Also sag doch mal echt... die animation von einer weiblichen nachtelfin !! Ist doch woll das beste beispiel fuer eine gelungene animation ?? Einfach nur herlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe alle rassen/geschlechter ausprobiert !!

Wobei mir da (meine 3haupt rassen mal nicht mitgezaehlt) die tauren und untoten (male) am besten gefallen !! Die frauen von beiden rassen... naja !! tauren frau sieht einfach nur beschuert aus ! Und wenn man bei ner untoten frau mit der kamera zur seite geht >.>

selbe mit all den anderen (restlichen) frauen !!

mfg


----------



## Sidious75 (15. Juni 2008)

Ich find ja, dass ich niemals einen Mensch im Wow spielen würd, da ich  im rl schon einer bin, deswegen wollte ich schon immer eine Fantasyrasse spielen und die Nachtelfen kommen mir da sehr entgegen.Spiele 2 Nachtelfenweiber. 2 Jäger,einer davon männlich und 1 Schurkin.

Wenn ich Horde spielen würde dann wohl eher einen männlichen Blutelf.Je nach frisur und Stil kommen die auch gar nicht so Gay rüber aber die Blutelfenweiber hmm ich weiss nicht, die hat sowas wie Zickenstyle a la Britney Spears.

Weibliche Gnome find ich zwar auch  süss, hab aber bisher  nie Gnome gespielt.

Werd wohl langfristig bei Nachtelfen bleiben spiel sie auch sehr gern.

Das wars von mir.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (15. Juni 2008)

eigentlich ist es doch so zu sehen: 
in wow hat jede Klasse seine eigene Geschichte und Herkunft, dementsprechend auch ihr ganz spezifisches aus sehen, als Gesamtkonzept.

und andererseits habe ich natürlich auch eine Meinung zum Aussehen der einzelnen Rassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich persönlich finde Nachtelfen viel hübscher als Blutelfen; die mir einfach viel zu abgemagert erscheinen: man stelle sich nun vor, so ein gebrechliches Wesen, rennt den ganzen Tag in Azeroth und der Scherbenwelt herum, als Paladin in Platte, die würde nach ner Stunde zusammenbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was viele ja gerne gegen Nachtelfen sagen; sie hätten blaue Haut: iiih; Orcs und Trolle sind blau grün, Untote....naja ok die sind eben untot ^^

Dass Menschen und Zwerge zu fett sind (auf das weibliche bezogen), finde ich ebenfalls nicht: Das sind alles "sportliche" Rassen, die in den Krieg ziehen, die kämpfen und die kraft haben müssen.

Die Charakterwahl hat bestimmt auch noch einfluss darauf, ob man Rp oder Pvp spielt. Ich dachte zu Anfang auch:" bah, Menschen, wie langweilig, das hab ich ja auch hier!" Nur mittlerweile habe ich sie wirklich lieb gewonnen zu spielen.

Also letztendlich finde ich, haben alle Rassen ein gewisses etwas, nur gibt es dann so manche Sachen, die mich dann wieder stören.
nur ein Beispiel: Bei den weiblichen Orcs sind die die Arme (wenn man von der Seite guckt) zu weit hinten angesetzt, als ob sie schon beinahe hinten an der Schulter anfangen.


----------



## Chrissian (15. Juni 2008)

Schönheit kann man echt nicht sagen,die Modelle sind echt lieblos hingeklatscht,und besonders da könnte Blizzard noch viel machen,neben dem ganzen andern Müll in WoW.

Die Modelle sind zwar gut umgesetzt,aber Blizz hat sich nur an dem Klischee der Rassen bedient,und Indivudualität gibts sowieso 0.

Blutelfen sind arrogant und sehr dünn - so sieht mans auch im Modell.

Nachtelfen sind luftig und locker,Elfen halt - auch umgesetzt.

Undbei allen andern Rassen auch,aber man hat 0 Individuelle Anpassungen die man machen kann - Jeder sieht gleich aus.

Es wär cool wenn man mal Gewicht und sowas ändern könnte,aber WoW ist halt qualitativ sehr sehr abgeschlagen im gegensatz zu andern spielen dieses genres.

Aber das ist auch das erfolgsgeheimnis


----------



## Philipp23 (15. Juni 2008)

Ähm wow ist kein Spiel wo man sich wie bei Gta nen durch trainierten körper etc. machen kann oder zb. richtig fett. Kommt mal wieder zurück von eurer Traumwelt. Man kann eventuell. Bischen mehr Frisuren etc. auswählen aber das wars dan auch schon. mfg

Ps: Menschen sind Gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2008)

> weiblicher Mensch=zu Fett



w00t?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Meinung:

Draenei > Mensch > Nachtelfe > Blutelfe(Bulimie)


----------



## Lord Tarkil (19. Februar 2009)

Eindeutig für mich ist Blutelfen danach untote jeah I am a Ghul öhm zurück zum thema
Blutelfen wäen sie etwas kräftiger alsodie damen wäre es schick 
aber ansonsten Blutelfen FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann Untote Hexer ^^
und dann ally seite Draenei's danach menschen (erklärung) menschen sind zu Normal 

hach ich vermisse die guten alte RP tage*seufzt*


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Februar 2009)

Hm naja da hat jede Rasse so ihre eigenheiten:

weibliche

Nachtelfen -> sie haben was von natürlicher Schönheit weil sie eben nicht übertrieben perfekt aussehen (einfach knuffig XD)

Blutelfen -> Sieht meist aus wie eine PamelaAnderson als Kampfbarbiepuppe! Wirkt auf mich immer etwas abstrakt und man fragt sich manchmal aus welchem abgedrehten Manga sie wohl entsprungne sind! oO

Trolle -> Gibt es eine weibliche Rasse die besser Tanzt? Ich denke nicht! oO

Orks -> äh ja unsere weiblichen "Orcas" machen ihren Namen alle Ehre! Als RPler weiß man nie ob die Orkfrau jetzt nen Annährungsversuch startet oder einen gleich frisst, oder das fressen meiner Körperteile ihr Annährungversuch ist...... ich denke mir öfter wenn ich mich mit einer Unterhalte: "nicht auf ihre spitzen Hauer starren...." "NICHT auf ihre Hauer starren....."

Tauren -> sollte ich mal wieder 1 x zu oft bei Bob gelandet sein ist die Taurenfrau die beste Adresse um sich auszuweinen! Sie können gut zuhören! Sind gutmütig und der perfekte Teddyknuddel-Ersatz

Menschen -> Menschen halt..... nichts unheimlich dolles aber auch nix was mich jetzt wirklich nerven würde! Sie leben halt ....

Zwerge -> Noch nie eine getroffen! Angeblich sollen sie ja auch Bärte tragen und ne rauhe Stimme haben! Naja die letzten 5 vermeintlichen weiblichen Vertreter dieser Gattung fanden meine Frage nach ihrem Geschlecht NICHT WITZIG!!

Gnome -> Wurde Pippi Langstrumpf zu heiß gebadet? Dieses kleine "Etwas" mit seiner piepsigen Stimme wird als Hordler schonmal garnicht als weibliche erkannt! Wie könnte man es umschreiben? Hmmm... eine Gnomefrau ist wie die Rosine im Früstücksmüsli!^^

Draenai -> Ganz nett! Wenn die Hufe nicht wären... NEIN ES IST KEIN MOUNT ABER WOFÜR BRAUCHT ES HUFE?????

Untot -> Untoten wird nachgesagt sie hätten den schwarzen Humor und den Sarkasmus gepachtet! *DEM KANN ICH TOT*al *ZUSTIMMEN*! oO
und da mein Main selbst zur Zeit ein Sargschläfer ist natürlich mein Favourit! XD


----------



## Altsahir (19. Februar 2009)

Ich finde, das weibliche n8elfen vielzu klobige Hände haben. Die Blutelfinnen sind schick, aber für meinen Geschmack zu dürr. 

Den perfekten Char gibts für mich nicht, ich finde Dranei ganz nett, aber mich stören die Hufe auch immer... (Mehr als dieser komische abstehende Stummelschwanz)

Gruß Alts


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> weiblicher Mensch=zu Fett
> weiblier Zwerg= Fetter Hintern (man sieht ja immer nur den..
> weiblicher Orc=siehe Mensch


Heisst Deine Freundin Heidi Klum oder Claudia Schiffer? Leute gibts...echt... *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Gerbalin (19. Februar 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Ich finde, das weibliche n8elfen vielzu klobige Hände haben. Die Blutelfinnen sind schick, aber für meinen Geschmack zu dürr.
> 
> Den perfekten Char gibts für mich nicht, ich finde Dranei ganz nett, aber mich stören die Hufe auch immer... (Mehr als dieser komische abstehende Stummelschwanz)
> 
> Gruß Alts



Ich finde die weiblichen Blutelfen genau richtig, schaun zwar bissi Böse aber rest passt. Männlich geht nichts über UD


----------



## Zwodrey (19. Februar 2009)

weiblicher blutelf > lange nix > weiblicher draenei (bis auf die hufe) > weiblicher troll (bis auf die füsse) > weiblicher nachtelf > weiblicher mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (19. Februar 2009)

Bei Pixelansammlungen sabbern? Schon traurig irgendwie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber gut, weibliche Nachtelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirimaus (19. Februar 2009)

Für mich sind die Chars immer am schönsten mit dennen ich mich am ehesten Identifieziren kann

daher

Gnomin , bunte Haare, klein , süß, knuffig sind so eigenschaften die ich mir selbst gebe und teils auch nachgesagt bekomme.

Menschin , Gnome können keine Priester werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hm eben ansich die normalsten.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (19. Februar 2009)

Meine Schönheits-Favoritenliste sieht so aus: 

Geteilter 1. Platz: Weibliche Nachtelfen und Blutelfen (naja, einfach... hübsch.) 
2. Platz: Draenei (haben zwar einen Entenhintern, aber so kriegt man das Gefühl, ein Dämon zu sein ^^)

Ich spiele einfach gern Charaktere die eine gewisse Ästhetik ausstrahlen (diese ist natürlich vollkommen subjektiv meinerseits). Mir gefallen auf der Hordeseite fast ausschliesslich die Blutelfen. Die Trolle fänd ich zwar auch cool, aber ohne Schuhe finde ich sie einfach... doof.

Just my own senf ^^


----------



## Nachtglanz (19. Februar 2009)

Weibliche Untote > all

Kampfanimationen sind Wichtiger als das Aussehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (19. Februar 2009)

KayaDiabolin schrieb:


> Die Trolle fänd ich zwar auch cool, aber ohne Schuhe finde ich sie einfach... doof.



"Ich hab den guten Stoff, man"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (19. Februar 2009)

omg kauf dir eine Gummi Puppe bei ebay hast mehr davon als von wow chars


----------



## Rheyvan (19. Februar 2009)

hm.. nachtelfen.  hm..
Gäbe da wirklich ein sehr hübsches gesicht um sich eine zu erstellen... wenn sie dann doch bloss nicht so dämlich auf der stelle hopsen würden wenn man sie länger stehen lässt! *sigh


----------



## minosha (19. Februar 2009)

Weiblich Orcs sind nicht Fett. Die sind nur kräftig gebaut.


----------



## Gerbalin (19. Februar 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Weiblich Orcs sind nicht Fett. Die sind nur kräftig gebaut.



Stimmt den Platz der Fetten nehmen eindeutig Zwerge ein und auch Drenai haben gut Speckröllchen


----------



## Marienkaefer (19. Februar 2009)

Weibliche Trolle find ich nicht schlimm.

An erster Stelle mag ich natürlich Blutelfen ^^
An 2. weibliche Trolle 
und 3. männliche Untote (die rennen und casten so niedlich^^)


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Februar 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Weiblich Orcs sind nicht Fett. Die sind nur kräftig gebaut.



Naja das sie fett sind behauptet ja keiner... 

es ist eher so wie wenn man nem Teletubbi ein rotes Stirnband verpaßt und ne Munitionskette um den Hals legt und sagt: Das ist jetzt Rambo!

Ähnlich ist es bei den weiblichen Orks, nur da kriegt ne Kampfmaschine ne Rock angezogen und dann heißt es: und das ist jetzt ein Weibchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swizzcheeze (19. Februar 2009)

b11=gay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
n11=gay
 orc male/female>all


----------



## Super PePe (19. Februar 2009)

männlicher undead forever
mit dem Titel Liebesgott und dann lachend alle baumschmuser, blutenden nackelfen und sonstige oberflächlichen schöngeister von azeroth zufegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder mit anderen worten
zwar ein kamm in der hose aber kein haar am ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy4AwQgWX78


----------



## Kayezar (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich sag mal so, es geht ja nur um weibliche Chars, oder?
Untot > Troll (aber nur mit dem nicht-barbie-Gesicht) > Orc > Taure > barbie-Gesicht-Troll > Gnom > Zwerg > Mensch > Nachtelf > Blutelf.
PS: achso Draenei ganz vergessen. Die nehmen den Platz vor den Trollen ein. Ich steh auf Draenei-Frauen *rrr*


----------



## Wolaa (19. Februar 2009)

weibliche blutelfen und nachtelfen spielen doch eh nur jungs die noch keine frau abgekommen haben um mal 
auf pixel sabbern zu können...


tauren ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (19. Februar 2009)

mein Main ist eine Menschen-Paladina und definitiv nicht fett!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Allgemeinen liebe ich meine Chars und ja, es sind auch Untote dabei sowie ein schnucki Blutelf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (19. Februar 2009)

Wolaa schrieb:


> weibliche blutelfen und nachtelfen spielen doch eh nur jungs die noch keine frau abgekommen haben um mal
> auf pixel sabbern zu können...



Interessante These, hast du dafür Belege? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele sowohl weibliche Nachtelfen als auch Blutelfen, allerdings, unglaublich, ich sabbere nicht meine Tastatur voll beim spielen und bin auch noch glücklich verheiratet! Nein sowas!

Ich find die Models einfach schick, gerade die Blutelfen. Die männlichen Varianten sind mir allerdings irgendwie zu plump. Weiblicher Mensch ist auch schick (wo sind die bitte fett?), alle Horde-Rassen außer Blutelfen, männliche Draenei und männliche Menschen find ich potthässlich, Gnome sind putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (19. Februar 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> mein Main ist eine Menschen-Paladina und definitiv nicht fett!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch Menschen sind fett, hässlich, langweilig wenn schon Allypala dann Zwerg -> Biersüchtig, fett versoffen und nen Körper aus Stahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blutelf Paladina sticht Mensch Paladina auf jeder Ebene aus.

Aber UD ist eh die Rasse der Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayezar (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich sehe das so: Allianz = Blümchenpop, Horde = MÄTÄÄÄL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir geht die Frage, wie man allianz spielen kann einher mit der Frage, wie man Telenovelas toll finden kann oder wie man glauben kann, Popsänger würden etwas singen, was von bedeutung wäre oder auch nur annähernd interessant ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffaerbse (19. Februar 2009)

Stimmt den Platz der Fetten nehmen eindeutig Zwerge ein und auch Drenai haben gut Speckröllchen

naja bei den Zwergen stimm ich dir zu wobei hast dir mal nen Gnom angekukt der hat auch nen rechten Ranzen sieht man dann mit 80ig und platte halt nimme was den Rest an geht also Ork und Draenai die find ich sind eher stark gebaut


----------



## Kirimaus (19. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Blutelf Paladina sticht Mensch Paladina auf jeder Ebene aus.



zB das sie in der Mitte durchbrechen wenn man sie schief anschaut? ^^

Oder trotz Platte bei einem Windhauch von Silbermond zum Ungoro Krater fliegen?

Ja das sind wichtige Dinge, so spart man sich die Flugkosten ^^


Aber naja Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, wobei das Auge einer Frau mehr zählt als das eines Mannes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (19. Februar 2009)

Swizzcheeze schrieb:


> b11=gay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Finde aber bei den Orc-Frauen die Laufen-Animation (Laufen in der Bedeutung von Rennen) absolut beknackt... der Körper bewegt sich keinen Millimeter nach oben oder unten... nur die Arme und Beine bewegen sich.... wirkt auf mich immer wie auf Schienen gezogen...

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Bloodyfury (19. Februar 2009)

Hmmm... also ich spiel ein m gnom , m mensch w nachtelf und alle gefallen mir nicht nur vom aussehn auch von laufen,kämpfen,laufen u.s.w und jeder hat seine eigende meinung in sache aussehn..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (19. Februar 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Aber naja Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, wobei das Auge einer Frau mehr zählt als das eines Mannes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja lol was soll ich dagegen argumentieren? Das ist eingetlich nen Satz der unfair ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weibl. Blutelf > Mensch *g*

Und Gnomin mit Rosabommelzöpfen ist sweet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Aber naja Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, wobei das Auge einer Frau mehr zählt als das eines Mannes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Traurig, dennoch muss ich sagen dass der Wahrheitsgehalt relativ hoch ist. Will der Junge nur damit spielen können wird das Design idR fürs Mädchen entworfen. =)


----------



## Gerbalin (19. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Traurig, dennoch muss ich sagen dass der Wahrheitsgehalt relativ hoch ist. Will der Junge nur damit spielen können wird das Design idR fürs Mädchen entworfen. =)



Wie beim Auto

Frau "welche Farbe?"
Mann"wieviel Leistung?"


----------



## Draelia (19. Februar 2009)

Lieber TE,

falls Du Dein Gehirn suchst, das hab ich grad durch den Mixer gedreht, denn es war kaputt...

Sachtmal, was soll das denn, "Weiblicher Mensch=zu fett", bester Beweis, dass Du keine 20 bist und damit noch Opfer der allgemeinen Verblödung durch das derzeitige Schönheitsbild, geprägt durch Fernsehen.

Wenn Du schon so tolle Ideen hast und die Einzelnen Rassen Dir nich passen, dann wäre die einzige schlaue Idee gewesen, etwas mehr Vielfalt durch detailiertere Chartakerwahl anhand veränderbare Körperattribute zu fordern, aber sowas ... meine Fresse bis das hohl. 

Kann ja sein, dass der Zwerg Dir nen zu dicken Hitnern hat, aber: das ist ein Zwerg! Du kannst es augenscheinlich nciht besser, also was erwartest Du?
Und die fette Menschenfrau ... tja wenn Dir Kate Moss mehr zusagt dann spiel halt ne Blutelfe, dann haben dich wahrscheinlich die Leute vom Hals, denen Du ebenso aufn Sack gehst wie mir, mit Deinem verbalen Dünnschiss.

So, mein Tag is gerettet, und ich hoffe inständig, Deiner versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scheiwalker (19. Februar 2009)

Riane schrieb:


> ...Sie hatte ganz, ganz, dicke, dicke Titten, dicke Titten die doll wippen, ich stell mir vor ich fahre Schlitten, auf ihren dicken Titten. Sie hatte ganz, ganz, dicke, dicke Titten, dicke Titten riesengross, und wenn ich an die Titten denk, gehts in meiner Hose los.




omg?


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Ach war die Welt noch schön als nur die Allys Elfen hatten!

Da sind alle Kinder die nur einen sexy weiblichen Char wollen zu denen gegangen und haben uns in Rihe gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit den schwuchteligen Blutelfen sind wir total überflutet von "Ohh ich kann nicht heilen, Taschenbilliard angsaagt!!!" Freaks..

Ich hab ne ECHTE Freundin und spiel nen Undead Male weil die Stil haben und nicht nur nuttig aussehen!
Tauren sind auch sehr nice, einfach groß und eindrucksvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KILL ALL ALLYS! (And Bloodelves...)


----------



## Silmarilli (19. Februar 2009)

hmm männliche Menschen ... ich steh auf six-pack und da haben die die Nase vorne. Erotisch find ich das nicht aber schön anzusehen. ich fänds nur mal lustig wenn so manches Equip an nem Männchen genau so aussieht wie an den Weibchen ... ich will Männchen im String *lacht* nurn scherz. 

würd ich mit nem B-11 in meine Alli gilde können tät ich nur noch Blutelfenmännchen spielen ... zwecks rp :-)

lg sily


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Sily dir fehlt ein L...


----------



## Ferago (19. Februar 2009)

Wollte nur kurz eine sache loswerden...

Weibl. Menschen sind *NICHT* fett, sie sind eher normalgewichtig würde sogar sagen mit einer tendenz zu leichtem untergewicht.

Und btw. falls Blizzard wirklich das Ziel haben sollte Chars individueller etc. zu machen, dann werden sie dies bestimmt nicht tun indem sie alle rassen, die nicht so aussehen wie nacht/blutelfen, sofort so anpassen, dass auch diese zum befriedigen dieser "bedürfnisse" dienen.

Na ja wie auch immer wollt's nur mal in den raum stellen ;-)


Was mich auch noch wundert ist, dass der aufhänger für diesen Thread die fehlende individualität ist. Was jedoch folgt ist praktisch der Wunsch, dass jeder Weibliche Char so aussieht wie eine Nacht-Blutelfe, nur halt in verschiedener größe und anderer Hautfarbe...


----------



## Jesbi (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn man nun vom Style und den Animationen spricht, sind es für mich,
ganz klar die friedliebenden Tauren.

Sexy? Hm, also wenn die Person dahinter sexy ist, kann es auch eine Orcfrau sein, irgendwie ist die dann trotzdem niedlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber stimmt schon ein paar sind eher fürs Auge modeliert als andere, aber immerhin haben Zwerginnen keine Bärte.

mfg


----------



## bluhme (19. Februar 2009)

"weiblicher Dranei=ähm die Hufe stören irgendwie"
wtf.. draenei werden doch durch ihr ziegen-artiges aussehen ausgemacht.. sind definitiv mein lieblings volk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (19. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ach war die Welt noch schön als nur die Allys Elfen hatten!
> 
> Da sind alle Kinder die nur einen sexy weiblichen Char wollen zu denen gegangen und haben uns in Rihe gelassen
> 
> ...



Du wirkst aber auch nicht sehr reif wenn du gleich alles verallgemeinerst.
Ich kenn nen 32-jährigen der nen männlichen Blutelf-Priester spielt und der ist definitiv kein Kiddy.
Und bei mir hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner über meine Heilung beschwert.

Deine Aussage "KILL ALL ALLYS" ist ja auch nicht gerade sehr überlegt.
Welchen sind hätten denn dann PVP-Server?
Solltest wohl eher ein Single-Player-Rollenspiel spielen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Februar 2009)

In diesem Thread bewahrheitet sich mal wieder sehr "Biologisches Alter =/= Geistiges Alter"... 
Naja... wer einen Haufen Nullen und Einsen sexy finden kann... der muss es wohl ziemlich nötig haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (19. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> In diesem Thread bewahrheitet sich mal wieder sehr "Biologisches Alter =/= Geistiges Alter"...
> Naja... wer einen Haufen Nullen und Einsen sexy finden kann... der muss es wohl ziemlich nötig haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhm wenn man bedenkt wie gross der manga und anime-markt auch in Europa ist könnts vielleicht auch sein das deine Meinung über Nullen und Einsen etwas überholt ist. Es gibt viele unterschiedlichen Vorlieben und nur weil sich einer über den Anblick eines Computer Animierten Bildes von nem MEnschen, Elf Troll oder what ever ... ähm "freut" heißt das nicht das er nebenbei nich auch noch ein intaktes deiner Meinung nach "normales" Privat und Sexuall-leben hat.

borniertes Etwas du *knurr*


----------------------------------------
@ Borberat
mir fehlt kein L ^^  Sily is die Abkürzung von Silmarilli und als Sily ein kleines Wortspiel  :-) des passt scho so 

lg Sily 

P.S. Selor Kiith ... =/=? Leider ist meine Schulzeit schon ein paar Jährchen her, was bedeutet das?


----------



## Silmarilli (19. Februar 2009)

Draelia schrieb:


> tja wenn Dir Kate Moss mehr zusagt dann spiel halt ne Blutelfe, dann haben dich wahrscheinlich die Leute vom Hals, denen Du ebenso aufn Sack gehst wie mir, mit Deinem verbalen Dünnschiss.
> 
> So, mein Tag is gerettet, und ich hoffe inständig, Deiner versaut
> 
> ...



na was hast du denn so geraucht? komm ma runter. ich sag ja nix wenn der TE dich persönlich vor der gesamten Community verbal attackiert aber auf nen allgemeinen Thread so zu reagieren ... öhm EntspannungsGymnastik oder Yoga soll da Wunder wirken.

*schüttelt den Kopf ungläubig und perplex*


----------



## Illandra (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich kann als Frau viele Männer verstehen das sie weibliche Chars spielen.
Vor allem auf der Allianzseite (da sind die Männer irgendwie grottig). Ich selber spiele auch lieber weibliche Chars obwohl es mir einige Hordemänner angetan haben.

Blutelfen:
- die weiblichen haben stellenweise wirklich schöne Gesichter und ich mag diesen Ausdruck in den Augen. Aber ein bisserl dürr sind sie. Suche schon ewig nen McDonalds für meine Blutelfe
- die männlichen gefallen mir nicht so gut obwohl es da auch einige nette Gesichter gibt aber das gehabe mag ich nicht so.

Nachtelfen:
- finde sie haben eine kühle Schönheit und mir gefiel es eine Piesterin Elunes zu erstellen. Proportionen sind auch ganz ok.
- männliche sollten sich mal aus dem Fitnesstudio abmelden und ne runde am Strand gammeln

Menschen:
- finde die Frauen sehr hübsch und sie sehen in Roben gut aus. Typische Casterinnen.
- vor den Männern hab ich Angst die haben für mich nicht ansprechende Gesichter und ein Problem mit Anabolika ^^

Gnome:
- wer es klein und putzig mag is hier genau richtig. Also eine niedliche und unschuldige Süßheit =)
- die Kerle haben irgendwie ein irres Grinsen und große Ohren.

Zwerge:
- irgendwie mag ich Zwerginnen warum weiß ich nit. Hab mir selber auch nie eine erstellt aber ne andere Figur passt zu Zwergen nicht. Die müssen robust sein ne Barbie ging gar nicht
- Die männlichen Zwerge haben genau das was ich mir unter Zwergen immer vorstellen würde. Passt!

Draenei:
- finde die weiblichen Chars sehr hübsch und mich stören die Hufe auch nicht. Ich würde sie favorisieren.
- männer.... na ja. zierliche Frauen und die Männer sind so breit wie hoch.

Orcs:
- die Frauen sind robust und haben ne art von gefährlichen Sexappeal. 
- die Männer haben definitv style und das breite passt zu dem Volk perfekt.

Trolle:
- ich liebe meine Trolljägerin und finde auch wenn sie keine Schuhe trägt sie is einfach klasse
- Männer.... cooler geht es kaum noch

Tauren:
- die richtige Kuschelpartnerin für den Winter. Sanft aber beschützend
- die Kerle favorisiere ich aber bei diesem Volk.  Hat einfach Style obwohl ich in Innis schon probleme hab an denen vorbeizugucken.

Untote:
- waren halt auch mal Menschen... und auch hier gibt es hübsche Gesichter. Find das mit den Knochen auch sehr geil nur stört es mich ein bisschen immer auf die Wirbelsäule zu gucken. 
- rocken..... aber hübsch sind die definitiv nit.

Muss aber einigen zustimmen das die Schönheitsideale schon was krass verfälscht sind. Blutelfen sind hübsch auf im RL wäre diese Figur echt ganz unten. Da müsste ich ja daheim eingeschlossen bleiben weil ich nit kank bin.
Aber es gibt solche und solche Geschmäcker. Die einen mögen dickere Hintern ala JLo und andere sagen das die menschlichen Chars fette Hintern haben.

Ich mag es wenn die Chars halt einfach zu den Klassen die ich spiele passen.

So genug gelabert......... un jezze 3x Kölle Alaaf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja... wer einen Haufen Nullen und Einsen sexy finden kann... der muss es wohl ziemlich nötig haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum erinnert mich das nur irgendwie an die Szene in Matrix in der der Typ vor dem Bildschirm sitzt und irgendwann findet, da sei die Frau mit dem roten Kleid, obwohl man nur Matrix-Code sieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (19. Februar 2009)

Weibliche Blutelfen FTW

Meine Freundin muss sich vor dem ... immer lange Ohren ankleben. Hehe


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Du wirkst aber auch nicht sehr reif wenn du gleich alles verallgemeinerst.
> Ich kenn nen 32-jährigen der nen männlichen Blutelf-Priester spielt und der ist definitiv kein Kiddy.
> Und bei mir hat sich bis jetzt noch keiner über meine Heilung beschwert.
> 
> ...



/grins  

1. Alle Kiddies die... spielen wollen... (damit beziehe ich mich NUR auf die kiddies und verallgemeiner hier nichts, da ich ja nichtmal gesagt habe
das ALLE kiddies Nightelves waren, sondern nur auf die Kiddies die das Kriterium "Ich will nen Pornostar spielen" erfüllen ..

2. Welchen Sinn PvP Server haben? KILL ALL ALLYS! das ist der Sinn -.- Aber als Emo wird das überbewertet und ich will in deinen Augen wohl die Spieler aller Ally Chars töten... -.- Nein will ich nicht, ich will nur ihre Chars verprügeln, Reale Gewalt ist was für Leute die nicht sprechen könnnen =)

3. ähhh der Spruch mit "kann nicht healen, Taschenbilliard angesagt!" ist wohl nicht ganz angekommen... =) 


(Emo nicht als Beleidigung sondern im Sinne der Definition "EMOtional" Menschen die sehr Gefühlsorientiert sind.)


----------



## Berzerka (19. Februar 2009)

wie gut ein char aussieht hängt einfach von der rolle ab, die er einnimmt. wenns nur nach weiblichen chars geht, dann würde ich nie im leben auf die idee kommen, als kriegerin eine nachtelfe auszuwählen. da würde dann schon eher eine orcfrau passen, da sie mit ihrer statur in dieser rolle einfach perfekt aussieht. umgekehrt würde ich eine orcfrau nie zum hexenmeister machen, da sie dafür vllt ein wenig zu muskulös ist. kommt eben immer darauf an welche rasse am besten zur klasse passt. schließlich spiele ich das spiel nicht, um mich durch irgendwelche figuren dort in fahrt zu bringen.


----------



## Annovella (19. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke mal, jeder der ein wenig Fantasy hat, darf da auch sabbern.

Finde Dranei niedlich, Blutelfinnen genauso, Menschen sehen ok aus und Nachtelfinnen super. Der Rest ist nicht so mein geschmack.


----------



## Macke (19. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, jeder der ein wenig Fantasy hat, darf da auch sabbern.
> 
> Finde Dranei niedlich, Blutelfinnen genauso, Menschen sehen ok aus und Nachtelfinnen super. Der Rest ist nicht so mein geschmack.


jedem dAs seine


----------



## Belsina5 (19. Februar 2009)

zwerge sind nicht fett also echt
habe selbst eine süße zwergin


----------



## youngceaser (19. Februar 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> was ist regbulimie?


google xD ...    natürlich ohne REG vorne dran


----------



## SixNight (19. Februar 2009)

Weibliche B11en haben find ich coole Frisuren und bessere unterwäsche Weibliche Nachtelfen sehen aber süßer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (19. Februar 2009)

Wolaa schrieb:


> weibliche blutelfen und nachtelfen spielen doch eh nur jungs die noch keine frau abgekommen haben um mal
> auf pixel sabbern zu können...



Stimmt so nicht. Ich bin im RL weiblich und spiele trotzdem Blutelfe und Nachtelfe. Und ich sabbere auch nicht den Bildschirm voll wegen den Chars, denn die attrahieren mich nicht im Geringsten - auch nicht die männlichen, im Übrigen.
Generalisierungen sind nie was Gutes...


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

Ich würd mir mehr Frisuren für meine Nachtelfpriesterin wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Besonders ein paar von den Blutelfen *Neid* Aber neeein die bekommen ja nur die doofen Hordis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die Frisuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Also revidieren wir und sagen pauschal das weibliche sexychars von sabbernden männlichen Jungfrauen bevorzugt werden
oder von weibchen die natürlich am liebsten ne Barby spielen wollen ... =)


----------



## Biggus (19. Februar 2009)

> weiblicher troll


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Also revidieren wir und sagen pauschal das weibliche sexychars von sabbernden männlichen Jungfrauen bevorzugt werden
> oder von weibchen die natürlich am liebsten ne Barby spielen wollen ... =)


Ich hab so die Vermutung du machst dich unbeliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Hehe ;o) Also die einzige Frau bei der mich das stören würde ist bei sowas nicht so empfindlich und hat 
den Grund warum ihr erster Char eine Blutelfin war auch genauso beschrieben ^^
(Sie spielt jetzt eine Trollmagierin =) Gott sei dank!)

Daher kann ich damit leben =)


----------



## Haseneule (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde ja Männliche Tauren einfach nur super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss net warum aber das macht einem direkt gute Laune
wenn man son dickes Steak vor sich herlaufen sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Winkt Larmina zu*


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Tauren Teddybärchen FTW!!
"Ich hab ein Haaaar auf der brust ich bin ein Bäääär!!! träller**"

Die sehen auch wenigstens von lvl 15 an cool aus wenn die ersten Schulterpolster da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Hehe ;o) Also die einzige Frau bei der mich das stören würde ist bei sowas nicht so empfindlich und hat
> den Grund warum ihr erster Char eine Blutelfin war auch genauso beschrieben ^^
> (Sie spielt jetzt eine Trollmagierin =) Gott sei dank!)
> 
> Daher kann ich damit leben =)


Nja das einzige wo ich find, dass Blutelfen style haben sind als Magier... aber Palas und Schurken sollte man doch erwarten, dass die nicht so aussehen als ob sie umfallen, wenn mal ein kleines bisschen Wind bläst? Deswegen find ich Nachtelfen viel besser (Auch wenn ich den Blutifrisuren nachtrauere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
*Winkt dem Todespudel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haseneule (19. Februar 2009)

Meiner meinung nach sehen Tauren immer cool aus,
schon mit lvl 1 weil die einfach auch ne geile Sprache haben,
also die Stimme von denen.. und die anderen Klassen sind ja "Menschlich"
was man aber von nem Tauren glaub ich net behaupten kann..
*hust* Hörner *hust* schwanz *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich würd mir mehr Frisuren für meine Nachtelfpriesterin wünschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hast du nicht mal in nem thread mit ner blutelfe gepostet und auf meine nachfrage 'omg du bist horde?!?!1111ßßßß' meintest du 'ja'


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

Haseneule schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach sehen Tauren immer cool aus,
> schon mit lvl 1 weil die einfach auch ne geile Sprache haben,
> also die Stimme von denen.. und die anderen Klassen sind ja "Menschlich"
> was man aber von nem Tauren glaub ich net behaupten kann..
> ...


Nuja Draenei sind dann aber auch ned sonderlich Menschlich
*Auch asthma bekomm und "Hörner" und "Schwanz" aufzähl*


Kronas schrieb:


> hast du nicht mal in nem thread mit ner blutelfe gepostet und auf meine nachfrage 'omg du bist horde?!?!1111ßßßß' meintest du 'ja'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Charakter kommen, Charakter gehen. Aber die einzige und wahre ist meine Priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem werd ich bei sowas Politisch: "Was soll ich gesagt haben? Wann denn? Oh ja? Naja das ist doch schon längst verjährt..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

Mein 1. Char ist Undead Mage Magier müssen fies und grausam aussehen ;o)

Aber stimmt schon, als geisteswissenschaftler wären Blutelfen schon vertretbarer als als Warri oder Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ja wie ein Gnom Tank!

Raidleader:"Ist der Maintank am Boss??"
..."Keine Ahnung, alle anderen und der Boss müssten mal kurz aufstehen, wir finden ihn sonst nicht sry!!!"


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Nuja Draenei sind dann aber auch ned sonderlich Menschlich
> *Auch asthma bekomm und "Hörner" und "Schwanz" aufzähl*
> *
> Mal.
> ...


*zaun gegen 'omfg horde ftw'-leute aufzieh*
und damit ich nicht wegen out of thema reported werde suche ich schnell den post mit meiner meinung die ich schonmal hier gepostet hab und editiere ihn hier als quote rein

edit: 1 minute erfolgloses suchen, also hier nochmal 
nachtelf>draenei>blutelf(hege irgendwie keine sympatien für blutelfen, weiß selbst nicht was mir da nicht gefällt^^)


----------



## J3st3r (19. Februar 2009)

gnome sind eh das größte (wortwitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
weiblein oder männlein is bei denen egal


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> gnome sind eh das größte (wortwitz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weibliche Gnome find ich knuffig mit den Zöpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell's Lord (19. Februar 2009)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Also einige bekommen das sabbern wenn sie Nachtelfen oder blutelfen sehen in einem Videospiel?... Okay.... verdammt Leute... geht mal unterwegs und seht euch die Damen der wirklichen welt an... oder besser nicht denn wer beim anblick einer Digitalen weiblichen Figur nen Kolla bekommt und anfängt zu sabbern sollte nie auf eine Frau stoßen... denn dann wären ja vorzeitige ergüsse vorprogrammiert ^^ was letzen endes wohl in einer Panischen versteckaktion enden würde die das Soziale Leben des Spielers komplett prägen würde....
> 
> Wer in einem Spiel von schönheit redet meint wohl damit die liebevoll "schöne" gestaltung der Texturen / der Modelle einiger fiktiver gestalten. denn das fasse ich jetzt mal so auf ^^
> 
> ...



Also zuerst einmal, ja, Schönheit ist je nach Person verschieden definiert. Doch ich denke, dass es schon 2-3 Rassen in WoW gibt die gewisse Vorzüge vor andern erhalten *hust*.

Und jetzt zu dir, Kleiner_Hexer:

Wenn du nicht kapierst, dass er Sabbern einfach so geschrieben hat, um damit auszudrücken, dass er die jeweilige Klasse/Rasse hübsch/sexy findet, dann, naja...
Es war auch nie die Rede von einem Kolla...oO
Wenn ich jetzt mal deine Aussage interpretiere: Du sagst also, dass alles, was irgendwie digital ist, nicht sexy sein DARF?
Ein Bild z.B., kann ja auch digital sein, und trotzdem, wenn darauf eine hübsche Frau abgebildet ist, evtl zeigt sie auch Haut, dann finden sie wohl auch einige Leute sexy! 
Und die Blut, bzw. Nachtelfen sind schon ziemlich an das reale Ideal angelehnt. Deswegen finde ich, du darfst nicht verallgemeinern, dass alles digitale automatisch nicht sexy/hübsch ist oO.

Wenn es dann soweit geht, dass es zu einer Erektion, oder sogar noch mehr, kommt, dann gebe ich dir 100% recht. Weil dann verpasst diejenige Person etwas. Und zwar das RL.
Ich bin 22 Jahre alt, und kann von mir behapten, dass ich z.B. B11 in einem bestimmten Outfit auch sexy/hübsch finde. Das heisst noch lange nichts!

Mfg Hell's Lord


----------



## healyeah666 (19. Februar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> weiblicher Gnom=Ok...
> weiblicher Dranei=ähm die Hufe stören irgendwie




Jedem das seine nur nen weiblichen Gnom find ich scheiße und die Hufen von den weiblichen Dranei stören nun nicht sosehr meiner Meinung nach, aber wie gesagt jedem das seine.


----------



## Lefrondon (19. Februar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> weiblicher Mensch=zu Fett


möge der Zorn des Lichts dich treffen^^


----------



## VallovShatt (19. Februar 2009)

Naja also ich bin ja ein Mädle, also werd ich meine fachkundige Meinung über die WoW- Frauen mal einbringen:

Nachtelfen: Igitt! Können sich keine Augenbrauen zupfen und viel zu schlacksig. Wie heißt es doch so schön?: Keine Titten und kein Arsch, aber ne Fo.. wie ne Garage

Menschen: Haja, breites Becken, recht große Oberweite. Wer Kinder will sollte zugreifen.

Gnome: Viiiiel zu fett und noch viiiiel unweiblicher

Zwerge: wer drauf steht...

Draenei: Schaut halt aus wie n Taure ohne Fell

Orcs: Haben abgesehn von der Hautfarbe mit den Männern keinerlei Ähnlichkeit und die Figur ist etwas zu muskulös

Trolle: Haben abgesehn von der Hautfarbe mit den Männern keinerlei Ähnlichkeit und dann diese schrecklichen Füße!

Tauren: Naja, is in der Tat halt ein Rind

Blutelfen: Zu lange Ohren und zu schnepfenhaft, also mit so ner Frau würde es kein Mann lange aushalten und sei sie noch so geil

Untote: Zu gammlig und unwahrscheinlich unelegant

Dennoch ist eins sicher: Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters und da es sich um andere Rassen handelt (wenn es sie denn gäbe) müsste man wie bei Hunden und Pferden von Rassenstandards ausgehen um ihre Schöngheit beurteilen zu können. Wenn ein Gorilla euch sieht könnt ihr noch so schön sein, er würde euch niemals anziehend finden.


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Wenn ein Gorilla euch sieht könnt ihr noch so schön sein, er würde euch niemals anziehend finden.


Naja kommt drauf an wie man Gorilla definiert.... weil unter die Kathegorie könnte man manche Jungs auch packen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (19. Februar 2009)

Nichts geht über weibliche Trolle/Orcs. Seit wann sind die bitte fett? Die Orcs haben Muckies und die Trolle haben die besten Hüften. XD

Die beiden rocken, Rest fail.


----------



## VallovShatt (19. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an wie man Gorilla definiert.... weil unter die Kathegorie könnte man manche Jungs auch packen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast sicher recht aber ich meinte schon das Tier^^
Kann ja auch jedes andere Tier sein


----------



## VallovShatt (19. Februar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Nichts geht über weibliche Trolle/Orcs. Seit wann sind die bitte fett? Die Orcs haben Muckies und die Trolle haben die besten Hüften. XD
> 
> Die beiden rocken, Rest fail.



Ja aber diese Füße!

Und du hast recht die sind nicht fett. Das is immer der Neid der anderen über soviel Muskelmasse. Hab noch jie Fett in der Form eines Waschbrettbauches oder von Muskelsträngen gesehn


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Nichts geht über weibliche Trolle/Orcs. Seit wann sind die bitte fett? Die Orcs haben Muckies und die Trolle haben die besten Hüften. XD
> 
> Die beiden rocken, Rest fail.


Die Füße sind doof ansonsten hätten Trolle schon style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (19. Februar 2009)

Female Undead > All.
Haben Stye wie kein anderer weiblicher Char.
Laufani, Hüpfani, Castani, Kampfani, alles stimmt un dsieht einfach cool aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die anderen Rassen spiel ich eigentlich meistens als männliche Chars, einfach weil die da meiner Meinung nach mehr Style haben.
Ausser Blutelfen. Die Barbies sind zwar net wirklich toll, aber besser als ihre warmen Brüder auf jeden Fall :>


----------



## Nekramcruun (19. Februar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> was sind eure Top Chars?



ich sag mal lieber was ich nicht spiele das geht sicher schneller:

gnome
untote
orcs
weibliche zwerge
männliche menschen

warum ich diese chars nicht spiele ist einfach zu sagen...mir gefällt die optik nicht.

meine favoriten sind und bleiben aber die tauren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zunix (19. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



inwiefern?

ist er jetzt zu alt oder zu jung ? 
..oder evtl etwa beides?

oder hat er einfach nur zu wenig sex mit RL chars !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vollbusige Gastwirtinnen sind immer ein paar Erholungspunkte wert .

Jeder Ork mag das ja anders sehen ! 

Aber Taurendamen erinnern mich immer an : Mensch ,Du hast die Milch vergessen !

Untote interpretiere ich mit Montagmorgens !

Nachtelfen wohnen dort, wo ich mal meinen Ruhestand verbringen werde .

ZwergenDamen an ____A.Merkel ! (sry . ist aber so)

Gnom Frauen ---an meine Kriegerin.( die Brotverkäuferin aus IF natürlich ausgeschlossen)

Die Menschen---- an Menschen eben.

ZwergenMänner----an meinen Arbeitskollegen ! ( sagt ihm das bloss nicht , BITTE)

Und Trolle ----find ich lustig

Nicht aufgeführte Rassen ------wo treibt ihr euch denn rum ?

wars das ?  


Dieser post erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder so ! irgendwie ! 

Gruss an alle


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

zunix schrieb:


> ZwergenDamen an ____A.Merkel ! (sry . ist aber so)


*Hust*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> *Hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made my night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (19. Februar 2009)

Untote FTW
Blutelf FTW


----------



## grimmjow (19. Februar 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Ja aber diese Füße!
> Und du hast recht die sind nicht fett. Das is immer der Neid der anderen über soviel Muskelmasse. Hab noch jie Fett in der Form eines Waschbrettbauches oder von Muskelsträngen gesehn





Larmina schrieb:


> Die Füße sind doof ansonsten hätten Trolle schon style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt. Grade die Füße der Trolle sind so genial. Die sehen damit total tollpatschig aus.
Irgendwie beschwert sich niemand über die Hufen der Draenei.. Die find ich weit aus nerviger. :/

Wie schon gesagt: Spiele lieber etwas, was es relativ selten gibt, anstatt etwas, wo 90% eh damit rumlaufen. Siehe Blutelf bei der Horde.

btw. gibt es schon ganz süße Zwerg Priesterinen. Ich find sie gar nicht mal so schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wiederhole mich > alles was NICHT "Mainstream" ist, wird von mir umarmt.

Diese Geschlechtsumwandlung regt mich aber am meisten auf.. Gab früher kaum weibliche Trolle und Orcs und jetzt gibt es fast nur noch female Trolle... -.-
Kotzt mich das an. ;_; Fand mich so besonders. XD


----------



## Larmina (19. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> Made my night
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir fällt grade auf... die Ugly smileys sind nur zufällig zu Angie passend...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grimmjow schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt. Grade die Füße der Trolle sind so genial. Die sehen damit total tollpatschig aus.
> Irgendwie beschwert sich niemand über die Hufen der Draenei.. Die find ich weit aus nerviger. :/
> 
> Wie schon gesagt: Spiele lieber etwas, was es relativ selten gibt, anstatt etwas, wo 90% eh damit rumlaufen. Siehe Blutelf bei der Horde.


Aber soweit ich das gesehen hab fangen bei denen die Schuhe immer erst über den Füßen an was ich nicht schön finde


----------



## grimmjow (19. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Aber soweit ich das gesehen hab fangen bei denen die Schuhe immer erst über den Füßen an was ich nicht schön finde


Gibt leider keine Schuhe in Übergröße für uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (19. Februar 2009)

Blutelfinen Weiblich Sabber?



Kauf dir nen Porno -.-


----------



## Fumacilla (20. Februar 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Blutelfinen Weiblich Sabber?
> 
> 
> 
> Kauf dir nen Porno -.-



Boa quetsch dich ausm Forum du Troll.... hast du auch irgendwann mal was zum Thema zu sagen? Und nimm bitte diesen Avatar raus, der regt mich auf... Ach lassen wir das.

Den genialsten Style haben immernoch männliche UD´s!

Casten - laufen - rumstehen (die weiber kuken immer so komisch um sich) - sitzen. Hat alles was! Und die Klamotten sehen einfach IMMER besser aus als an anderen Chars. Ausserdem stehen die Kodos besser als den Tauren! 

Irwie sieht alles gut an denen aus.


----------



## Latharíl (20. Februar 2009)

da ich im echten leben schon n mensch bin, un ich was grünes im spiegel seh, wenn ich zu viel getrunken hab un dementsprechend auch untot riech, spiel ich bevorzugt blutelfinnen


----------



## Perfectenemy (20. Februar 2009)

Weibliche Untote, männliche Tauren und weibliche Blutelfen >>> all

nuff said

btw: In Warhammer sehen die Figuren auch nicht anders aus. Manche weiblichen Chars sehen auch aus wie Fotomodelle. Ist also nicht nur in WoW so.

Ausserdem ist die Diskussion irgendwie überflüssig. Jeder sollte das spielen was er oder sie bevorzugt.  

PS: Das mit den weiblichen und männlichen Chars war bei Blizzard auch im Gespräch wurde aber nie umgesetzt. Falls ich jemanden anspreche beziehe ich mich immer auf das Geschlecht vom Char und dann kommt entweder ich bin m oder w.


----------



## -Spellmâster- (20. Februar 2009)

quenok schrieb:


> ......sagen diejenigen, die keinen Partner kriegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo: www.xchar.de
Addon laden und registrieren.


----------



## Hellshui (20. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (20. Februar 2009)

weibliche Gnom Chars 4tw ! ... Alles andere = bäh ^.^


----------



## ZeromediX (20. Februar 2009)

Blutelfen? Nachtelfen? meine Güte, immer diese Fantasy-Rassen. Tauren (männlich) ist und vorallem bleibt der beste bezüglich Aussehen. Prinzipiell ist es aber ehrlich gesagt vollkommen irrelevant wie der Char aussieht, hauptsache er macht Laune,
Hochachtungsvoll Zero


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2009)

ZeromediX schrieb:


> Blutelfen? Nachtelfen? meine Güte, immer diese Fantasy-Rassen. Tauren (männlich) ist und vorallem bleibt der beste bezüglich Aussehen.


Ich überlege gerade, wo ich das letzte mal einen echten Tauren gesehen habe *grübel*
Wer Blutelfen spielt, weil "sie so geil aussehen"... naja, jeder war mal jung. Zu meiner Zeit gabs Nackt-Patches für TombRaider1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (20. Februar 2009)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Taure, beharte Brust und Zöpfe die davor baumeln > all!



Ganz meiner bescheidenen Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tauren sind eh die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (20. Februar 2009)

> wieso,ich nehme nachtelf dreifach sabber und blutelf etwas sabber



und dann endet das wohl so? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUt48ZwoX1s...feature=related ^^


----------



## Larmina (20. Februar 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> und dann endet das wohl so? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUt48ZwoX1s...feature=related ^^


Mönsch das wollte ich grade Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (20. Februar 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> weiblicher blutelf > weiblicher nachtelf !




keine Frau spielen weil man sich nur lächerlich macht


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

ZeromediX schrieb:


> Tauren (männlich) ist und vorallem bleibt der beste bezüglich Aussehen.



Wenn man auf Kühe steht sollte man sich aber auch Gedanken machen, denn wenn hier immer gesagt wird Nachtelfen und Blutelfen spielen angeblich nur Leute/Kinder die so zu kurz kommen, so möchte ich nicht wissen warum man eine Kuh spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw

Männlich: UD ftw
Weiblich: Blutelfe ftw




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (20. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man auf Kühe steht sollte man sich aber auch Gedanken machen, denn wenn hier immer gesagt wird Nachtelfen und Blutelfen spielen angeblich nur Leute/Kinder die so zu kurz kommen, so möchte ich nicht wissen warum man eine Kuh spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann ich nur unterschreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (20. Februar 2009)

okay...wir versetzt uns in die lage, das die pixeldamen wirklich real sind, bzw wir realen wirklich verpixelt ^^ 

folgende situation

ich bin ein kräftiger Deathknight der seine angebetete (wie du es ausdrückst mit *sabber* heisse b11 braut auf sich zulaufen sieht).

Kurz bevor sie bei mir ankommt, macht sie einen kleinen sprung den ich wahrnehme, ich strecke meine arme aus und fang sie auf indem ich sie am brustkorb packe und zu mir ziehe und hochhebe voller vorfreude.....*knack*

was war das??? ich steh auf eine gepflasterten strasse, kein stock weit und breit. Naja was solls, ich schaue meiner angebeteten in die augen...eine träne???? 
ach wird bestimmt nur eine freudenträne sein.

Sie ist begierig, ich bin begierig, ich wirbel sie rum *knack* packe kräftig und männlich zu *knack,knack* und gebe ihr einen leidenschaftlichen kuss.

Sie erwidert ihn, wir sind beide heiss.
Ich will Sie, Sie will mich....
Ich werfe sie aufs Bett und sie zieht mich auf sich *KNACK*

so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um meinen verstand, das ständige knacken irretiert mich, ich werde nervös......als ich aufstehe und meine angebetete genauer betrachte wie sie da nur in ihrem Weihnachtsoutfit liegt, bemerke ich ein knochiges gerippe, ca 5 rausgesprungene knochen die nicht gesund aussehen und ein fetzen haut....

in diesem moment atme ich tief durch.......schliesse die augen.......und stelle mir die "zu dicke" menschen frau vor die ich anpacken kann, lieben kann und vorallem nicht zerbreche wie einen zahnstocher....

in diesem sinne gehe ich jetzt wieder in reallife zurück, raus aus der fantasie, gucke mir nicht "models" mit untergewicht an, sondern vollkommen normale weibliche wesen die rundungen haben, reizvoll sind und vorallem eins können........mehr als ne halbe nuss essen und denken das sie satt sind ^^


----------



## ZeromediX (20. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Kühe steht sollte man sich aber auch Gedanken machen, denn wenn hier immer gesagt wird Nachtelfen und Blutelfen spielen angeblich nur Leute/Kinder die so zu kurz kommen, so möchte ich nicht wissen warum man eine Kuh spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1. Tauren != Kuh, Tauren == Abneigung von Stier!
2. Das du auf weibliche Blutelfen abfährst bzw. "ftw" dazu schreibst wundert mich nicht wirklich
3. Wer sagt eig. das ich auf "Kühe" stehe? sind einfach von der Beschaffenheit her am gängigsten bzw. sieht Platte (Warrior) exzellent an einem Tauren aus

Hochachtungsvoll Zero


----------



## Hasal (20. Februar 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um meinen verstand, das ständige knacken irretiert mich, ich werde nervös......als ich aufstehe und meine angebetete genauer betrachte wie sie da nur in ihrem Weihnachtsoutfit liegt, bemerke ich ein knochiges gerippe, ca 5 rausgesprungene knochen die nicht gesund aussehen und ein fetzen haut....
> 
> ...



Amen.

Edit: Ich spielte viele männliche Chars. Darunter vorallem Nachtelfen. Auch weibliche Nachtelfen find ich einfach besser, da sie meiner Meinung nach noch etwas gesünder aussehen als das blonde Pendant. Defakto haben mir aber meine männlichen N11 besser gefallen einfach vom Stil her. 

Ich steh nebenbei erwähnt auch zu meinem männlichen Draenei Pala, wo ja immer so viele die hässlich finden, aber mir gefällt die Rasse an sich und das ist was zählt. Überhaupt gibt es nur eine Rasse/Geschlecht-Kombi die ich nie wählen würde....sry Leute, aber weibliche Zwerge sind einfach nur hässlich.

MfG


----------



## Duskimp (20. Februar 2009)

hi

ich finde die geilsten chars von der optik her sind immer noch männliche zwerg krieger da passt einfach alles und sieht alles geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

ZeromediX schrieb:


> 1. Tauren != Kuh, Tauren == Abneigung von Stier!
> 2. Das du auf weibliche Blutelfen abfährst bzw. "ftw" dazu schreibst wundert mich nicht wirklich
> 3. Wer sagt eig. das ich auf "Kühe" stehe? sind einfach von der Beschaffenheit her am gängigsten bzw. sieht Platte (Warrior) exzellent an einem Tauren aus
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll Zero



Taure ist eben einfach ne dicke Kuh sonst nichts. Geben Milch, stinken und fressen Gras. Bauer sucht Frau und so...
Mich wunderts auch nicht das Du auf Tiere abfährst, jeder hat eben seine Vorlieben
Jo und ich finde UD und B11 eben am besten und das hat nichts mit abfahren zu tun, reine Optik und Fähigkeiten, ich bin auch keine 15 mehr und komm auch so bestimmt in keiner Sicht zu kurz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich versteh nicht, warum so viele weibl. Tauren so verschmähen >.<
Die sind doch total knuffig! <3 

Auch halte ich grundsätzlich nichts von unseren Hungerhaken - auch wenn ich Hordlerin bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weibliche Menschen -> nette Proportionen
weibliche Untote  -> <3; aber vom Attraktivitätsfaktor doch etwas zu knochig =)
weibliche Nachtelfen -> na ja, sie sind mir etwas zu unförmig
weibliche Draenei -> haben mit Abstand die schönsten Proportionen (+ Hufe <3)
weibliche Tauren -> <3 Einfach groß, flauschig, knuddelig! (leider Kühe und somit fallen sie im Ranking nach unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
weibliche Zwerge -> Zwergenfrauen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die müssen doch stämmig sein!
weibliche Gnome -> Okay, hier sind gar keine Proportionen vorhanden.. *hehe*
weibliche Orks -> siehe Menschweiblein
weibliche Blutelfen -> viel zu dürr - Arme wie Äste und die Beine knicken sicher sofort beim Laufen um O.o (*plumps*)

Ich, als weibliches Wesen, hoffe doch auch, dass sich der männliche Teil unserer Gesellschaft nicht zu sehr an Frauen ohne entsprechende Formen orientiert. Schließlich soll sich das Frauenbild ja verbessern und nicht verschlechtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder wollt ihr wirklich ein Knochengerüst schmusen?
(abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass mich persönlich Pixel überhaupt nicht anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Voldsom (20. Februar 2009)

Dann können wir den Faden ja weiter spinnen und konstatieren das Gnomen Frauen nur was für die mangageile pädophile sind ?
Alles was dann noch fehlt wäre ne nette Schuluniform !


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

Voldsom schrieb:


> Dann können wir den Faden ja weiter spinnen und konstatieren das Gnomen Frauen nur was für die mangageile pädophile sind ?
> Alles was dann noch fehlt wäre ne nette Schuluniform !



Könnte man theoretisch tun, die Leute raffen einfach nicht das auch B11 oder N11 einfach mal so genommen wird und nicht nur wegen Neigungen. Leute die das an B11 oder N11 so sehen werden eben ihren eigenen Char auch wegen Ihren Neigungen genommen haben, sonst kommt man nicht auf so Schwachsinn


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Taure ist eben einfach ne dicke Kuh sonst nichts. Geben Milch, stinken und fressen Gras. Bauer sucht Frau und so...
> Mich wunderts auch nicht das Du auf Tiere abfährst, jeder hat eben seine Vorlieben
> Jo und ich finde UD und B11 eben am besten und das hat nichts mit abfahren zu tun, reine Optik und Fähigkeiten, ich bin auch keine 15 mehr und komm auch so bestimmt in keiner Sicht zu kurz
> 
> ...




Versteh ich das richtig? Du kritisierst andere wegen ihres Geschmackes und selbst stehst du auf Knochen und Gerippe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nja, also optisch seh ich da nicht sehr viel, außer einen Strich in der Landschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bezüglich Kampfanimation geb ich dir Recht - die sind bei den UD sehr gut. Blutelfen casten dann doch etwas zu komisch; ich reiß doch nicht alle 3 Sekunden meine Hände in die Luft >.<


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Wenn man auf Kühe steht sollte man sich aber auch Gedanken machen, denn wenn hier immer gesagt wird Nachtelfen und Blutelfen spielen angeblich nur Leute/Kinder die so zu kurz kommen, so möchte ich nicht wissen warum man eine Kuh spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das würde dann ja auch bedeuten wer nen Untoten als Main hat (na na na? Was ist denn da in deiner Sig??^^) der steht auf........... ähm ja!^^

Warum haben sich viele Hordler beschwert als die Blutelfen kamen? Mit den Blutelfen kam auch eine schweme von Allianzspielern plötzlich zur Horde. Viele die bisher gesagt haben: "Horde? Nie!! Die sind ja soooo hässlich!!" fanden eben das aussehen der Blutelfen nicht schlecht!

Was ja für viele früher ein Grund war, lieber Allianz zu spielen. Blutelfen spielt man weil man den Rest hässlich findet.

Tauren, weil man ihre ruhige Art mag, ihre Naturverbundenheit dieses Gefühl von dem natürlichen Gleichgewicht.

Troll (ähnlich wie Gnom) weil man recht viel Unsinn im Kopf hat und die Trolle da einfach am besten passen! XD

Orks, sind böse Kämpfer und trotzdem Stolz! (fällt mir grad auf, gibt es eigentlich noch orkische Stoffklassen? Lange keine mehr gesehen....)

Untote, eine Mischung aus überschwänglichen schwarzen Humor und Liebhaber ihrer traurigen Vorgeschichte! Sie sind kein Volk was natürlich entstand sondern ihre Geburt war der Verlust ihres bisherigen Lebens.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Horde spielt man wegen dem Aussehen nicht!^^


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das würde dann ja auch bedeuten wer nen Untoten als Main hat (na na na? Was ist denn da in deiner Sig??^^) der steht auf........... ähm ja!^^
> 
> Warum haben sich viele Hordler beschwert als die Blutelfen kamen? Mit den Blutelfen kam auch eine schweme von Allianzspielern plötzlich zur Horde. Viele die bisher gesagt haben: "Horde? Nie!! Die sind ja soooo hässlich!!" fanden eben das aussehen der Blutelfen nicht schlecht!
> 
> ...




Btw ich bin keiner von dene der hier immer B11 und N11 mit Neigungen und notgeilen Gedanken verbindet, mich langweilt einfach das manche Leute sowas verbinden. Somit sag ich, sollen sie mal nachdenken warum sie Gnom, Taure, Orc usw spielen


----------



## Littelbigboss (20. Februar 2009)

troll ftw!


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Februar 2009)

huhu nivbeth =)

ich find die weiblichen menschen und die weiblichen n811 vom aussehen am besten. Sehen hald am natürlichsten aus.
Die Draenei haben sowieso Doppel D. Die Gnome haben so kurze beinchen. und die Zwerginnen - na reden wir lieber nicht darüber!

fg


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Btw ich bin keiner von dene der hier immer B11 und N11 mit Neigungen und notgeilen Gedanken verbindet, mich langweilt einfach das manche Leute sowas verbinden. Somit sag ich, sollen sie mal nachdenken warum sie Gnom, Taure, Orc usw spielen



Das unterstell ich dir auch nicht! Ich würde dir höchstens unterstellen du bist ein Anhänger des schwarzen Humors und ich denke so von Untoter zu Untoter ist das sogar ein Kompliment! XD

Trotzdem wird (fällt mir in letzter Zeit immer öfter auf) im Forum immer mehr "geschriebenes Wort" falsch verstanden/interpretiert. Deshalb dacht ich mir so, ich drück meine Tube Senf mal unter deiner aus. Sieh es als Ergänzung!^^

Und das menschliche Hirn reagiert halt mal unbewußt auf manche Dinge, viele denken halt immer gleich da spielt ne Frau wenn ein weiblicher Char rumhüpft und ICH WETTE das nicht halbsoviel Taurenfrauen schlüpfrige Angebote kriegen wie B-Elfen!

Es mag dich langweilen aber trotzdem ist in der breiten Masse der Spieler der niedere Instinkt der Menschen vorhanden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> huhu nivbeth =)
> 
> ich find die weiblichen menschen und die weiblichen n811 vom aussehen am besten. Sehen hald am natürlichsten aus.
> Die Draenei haben sowieso Doppel D. Die Gnome haben so kurze beinchen. und die Zwerginnen - na reden wir lieber nicht darüber!
> ...



Endlich einer mit richtigen Vorstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jau, also Menschen sehen wirklich gut aus! Die Nachtelfen sind ansich auch sehr hübsch, nur leider zu kantig =( Würde Blizzard die alten Charaktermodule etwas verfeinern, wären die in meinen Augen auch besser dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gnome und Zwerginnen: Sind wohl ein eigenes Thema, diese Rassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das unterstell ich dir auch nicht! Ich würde dir höchstens unterstellen du bist ein Anhänger des schwarzen Humors und ich denke so von Untoter zu Untoter ist das sogar ein Kompliment! XD
> 
> Trotzdem wird (fällt mir in letzter Zeit immer öfter auf) im Forum immer mehr "geschriebenes Wort" falsch verstanden/interpretiert. Deshalb dacht ich mir so, ich drück meine Tube Senf mal unter deiner aus. Sieh es als Ergänzung!^^
> 
> ...




Nur um es mal als weibliche WoW-Spielerin anzumerken: Hinter den meisten weiblichen Tauren steckt auch eine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil genau diese eben nicht so oft "angebaggert" werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Februar 2009)

eine Frau bei WoW erkennt man am besten mit diesem Spruch "Den Gegenstand will ich nicht - der passt nicht zu meinem aussehen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fg


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Nivbeth schrieb:


> Nur um es mal als weibliche WoW-Spielerin anzumerken: Hinter den meisten weiblichen Tauren steckt auch eine Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich weiß! XD

Aber lassen wir das! Weitere Kommentare über das Thema würden wohl ein "Versteck" preisgeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *Doppelpost*



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte den weiblichen Anteil in WoW ja nicht vollends verschrecken *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freelancer (20. Februar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> weiblicher Mensch=zu Fett



schon mal reallife geschaut das sieht das auch meistens nicht anders aus also alles ok ^^

Mal ganz ehrlich bei Nachtelfen und Blutelfen muss ich nicht sabbern dafür gibt es andere seiten im Netz für und nicht in wow^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Februar 2009)

lol freelancer
es gibt wirklich seeeehhhrrr viele andere seiten hr hr ^^

fg


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> lol freelancer
> es gibt wirklich seeeehhhrrr viele andere seiten hr hr ^^
> 
> fg



Böser Mikolomeus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf welchen Seiten schleichst du dich heimlich herum? xD
Dann geh doch lieber deine Nachtelfen und Menschenansabbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Februar 2009)

nene ich bin nicht so wie der kleine in dem video der is auch ne nakte nachelfin einen wixt ^^

fg


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> nene ich bin nicht so wie der kleine in dem video der is auch ne nakte nachelfin einen wixt ^^
> 
> fg



Kopf -> Tischkante

xD


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Wollt ihr euch nicht ein Separee nehmen? XD

Ich glaube ihr beiden driftet grad etwas vom Thema ab!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Februar 2009)

age scrätcher wir doch nicht ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> age scrätcher wir doch nicht ^^



Du bist Hunter! Also Jäger und Sammler! Ich frag mich nur ob du noch jagst oder schon sammelst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raoul9753 (20. Februar 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> ... Orks: Futurama-Fans hier? Ich sage nur "Death by Snu-Snu!"...



Danke, dank dir habe ich jetzt meine Eltern durch mein lachen geweckt xD


Na ja, wenn man das Spiel mal aus diesem Blickpunkt sieht (ich muss zugeben, ich musste mir grade noch mal alle weiblichen Chars ansehen, ich spiel nur männliche) muss ich sagen:

Allianz
1. Menschen: Mensch halt, ich find die nicht zu Fett oder ähnliches, sie haben eig. ganz gute proportionen
2. Zwerge: Sieht aus wie ne Menschin, die unter ne Schrottpresse geraten ist um ehrlich zu sein, als hätte man einfach das weibliche Menswchenmodell in Paint geladen und dann die höhe reduziert, das macht sie ein wenig moppelig, aber hey, is kalt wo die herkommen.
3. Nachtelfen: Die Ohren stören, die sind länger als das Schwert, dass ein Krieger zu anfang hat und dieses komische Hohlkreuz kann nicht gesund sein...
4. Gnome: Dasselbe wie bei Mensch zu Zwerg, nur hat man diesmal auch die breite reduziert... Der Kopf könnte was kleiner sein, der passt nicht zum rest...
5. Drenai: Ebenfalls ein Hohlkreuz, dass man Angst hat gleich knackts und die Hufe sind ein minus, Aber wirlich schöne Gesichter zur Auswahl und das kleine Schwänzchen finde ich im Grunde ganz süß^^ Die Hörner passen eig. auch gut zum Modell, wenn sie noch n bissl was isst, ohne es nachher auszukotzen, ist sie meine Favoritin der Allianz.

Horde: 
1. Orcs: Tod durch SnuSnu triffts ganz gut, eine typische Amazone, ich hab zwar nichts gegen muskulöse Frauen, aber bei den gesichtern war Blizzard nicht sehr gnädig, da hat man bei Orcfrauen nämlich zwei Möglichkeiten: Alt und Hässlich oder zum gruseln.
2. Untote: Gut, sie sind was dünn, aber sie sind ja auch Tot. Sie haben ein paar echt schöne Gesichter nur die Haare sind immer verfranst, was am feuchten Klima in der Gruft liegen mag. Aber auf ihre Art die sind sie schon schön, müssen mal gutausehende Menschen gewesen sein. 
3. Tauren: Groß, stämmig behaart.Sie haben durchaus nen gewissen Knuddelfaktor^^
4. Trolle: Abgesehen von den Füßen die schönste Klasse der Horde, leider nur ein einziges schönes Gesicht dabei, alle anderen sehen aus, als hätte eine 70 Jährige ihre anti Faltencreme verklegt. 
5. Blutelfen: Ähhh... bricht beim ersten Windschlag durch? Ehrlich, hier hat Blizzard wohl irgendwelche Typen ans Modellieren gesetzt, deren einzige Freundin im Leben Barbie war, weil sie an jeder Frau etwas auszusetzen hat, bei der auch nur ein Gramm Fett mehr als überlebenswichtig im Körper ist. Mal ehrlich, das IST Barbie in WoW, und wie nachgewiesen wurde, wäre Barbie nicht überlebensfähig mit ihren Maßen, genauso sieht es hier aus. Weibliche Blutelfen sind eindeutig aus den feuchten Träumen irgendeinens Nerdentwicklers entstanden. Gebt ihnen was zu Essen, dann kann man weitersehen!



P.S. 
Ich wähle meine Rasse danach was zu mir passt, ich bin Taure, ich bin stämmig, knuddelig und friedlich^^



Chrissian schrieb:


> Als ich noch gespielt hab,waren es halt die Trolle,mit denen ich mich am meisten identifizieren konnte.



Das könnte man jetzt als böser Mensch dazu nutzen, dir Drogenkonsum anzudichten xD (Trolle = die Kiffer von WoW^^)

Natürlich nur ein witz, nicht ernst gemeint^^


----------



## Suki2000 (20. Februar 2009)

Arphendess schrieb:


> ich bin sowiso dafür, dass männer nur mändliche chars erstellen können und frauen nur weibliche chars! so wie in ragnarok, da gibt man auch name geschlecht etc. bei dem abo an und kann dann nur seine seite spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






/signd

Ganz meiner meinung ich kenns zu genüg>.< Finds dann aber Lustig wenn man in Ts ist und dnake sagt und die dann dumm gucken weil sie merken das es ne Frau ist hinter ein Weiblichen char.


P.s: Ich spiel nen Männlcihen Tauren weil mir aus meiner Sicht der Betrachtung die Weiblichen net gefallen haben^^

Alle Rassen Sind schön es liegt im Auge des Betrachters^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (20. Februar 2009)

Ich wähle nicht nach Aussehen sondern nach Rassenfähigkeiten. Deswegen auch nen Zwerg Jäger im 29er und im 19er ne Nachtelfe.


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Februar 2009)

ich wähle auch nach aussehen
deswegen spiele ich einen zwerg.
bin selber klein und bullig!

fg


----------



## Tade (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde meine Trolldame äußerst hübschig!!!
Die Frsiur ist einfach außergewöhlich, schön babarisch, also passend zur Rasse!
Die Füße stören mich überhaupt nicht. Außerdem eignen sie sich sehr gut um einem dicken Tauren, der sich auf mich setzten will, 
zu drohen ihm eben diese wunderschönen riesigen Füße ins Gesicht zu strecken!
Achja, ich hab schon so einige Diskussionen über die Hübschigkeit meiner Trolldame im Spiel hinter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann noch die vom TE verlangten Top Chars:

1. *Trolle:* anders, gefährlich, babarisch und durchaus hübschig.
2. *Untote:* düster, cool, tolle Animationen und einfach stylisch.
3.* Orks:* muskulös, kraftstotzend, kämperisch, die perfekten Krieger und Helden.
4. *Tauren:* groß, glänzendes Fell, eindrucksvoll, respekteinflößend, einfach tierisch gut.
5.* Blutelfen:* anmutig, hinterlistig, zerbrechlich, halt schöne Biester.

Hmm es ist wohl kaum zu übersehen, dass ich eingefleischte Hordespielerin bin! Naja, die Allianzchars, sind mir einfach zu weich und glatt.
Ich mags mit Ecken und Kanten. Und obwohl ich eine Frau bin hasse ich Gnome. Besonders die mit rosanen Zöpfen finde ich nicht niedlich, nein sie lösen bei mir eher ein Unwohlsein in der Magengegend aus! Ich habe mir ja mal eine Gnomfrau erstellt, ätzend. Die Propotion sind, naja, nicht vorhanden und nichts past diesen Wesen. Alles sitzt irgendwie schief. Hören die auch mal auf rumzuwackeln??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich wähle auch nach aussehen
> deswegen spiele ich einen zwerg.
> bin selber klein und bullig!
> 
> fg



Ich hab zu anfangs überhaupt nicht wirklich gewählt.. Ich hab mir die Rasse genommen, die mein damaliger bester Freund sich nahm *hehe*
Erst später fand ich dann die anderen Klassen interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im Grunde war die Wahl schon richtig! Als hätte ich instinktiv zur Untoten gegriffen O.O Und danach zu meiner Kuh... gruselig xD
Flauschig, nett und einen treudoofen Blick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann ist da ja meine dunkle Seite.... (der Macht) *muhaha*


----------



## Mikolomeus (20. Februar 2009)

Nivbeth schrieb:


> Ich hab zu anfangs überhaupt nicht wirklich gewählt.. Ich hab mir die Rasse genommen, die mein damaliger bester Freund sich nahm *hehe*
> Erst später fand ich dann die anderen Klassen interessant
> 
> 
> ...




ist das so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fg


----------



## Nivbeth (20. Februar 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ist das so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und warum Allianz? Zwerge sind zwar die sympatischsten, aber was hat gegen einen stämmigen Ork gesprochen? xD


----------



## ben2k (20. Februar 2009)

Damit auch ich mal meine Topklassen ansagen kann hier meine Liste mit Platzierungen meiner seits:

1. Tauren: Groß, Stark, jedoch friedlich im bereich der Natur und einfach nur cool (identifiziere mich selbst mit einem)
2. Trolle: Geile stimmung, cooles aussehen und einfach nur derbst gut gelaunt durch ihre coolen sprüche :-D
3. Untote: Stylisch, Rockig und halt untot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach eine Klasse mit viel Style
4. Nachtelfen: Ja, auch ich geh mal auf die Alli seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach schön gemacht meiner meinung und haben ein cooles Startgebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5. Orks: Naja nun gut, sie sehen nicht am besten aus aber sind einfach Stark und wenn man die geschichte von WoW verfolgt relativ cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6. Zwerge: Einfach coole wesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klein, Stark, leben in einer Kalten welt und tragen dennoch relativ wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, die frauen sind geschmackssache aber nun gut ich will ja auch die Rassen und nicht die geschlechte bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Gnome: Wie schon in dem Hörspiel "Allimania" gesagt wurde, sie haben etwas kleines und gemeines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in allen sinnen xD mehr sage ich zu dieser klasse nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8. Menschen: Sie sind ein edles Volk aber ich steh einfach nicht so auf "Normale" sachen in RPGs deshalb leider nur platz 8
9. Draenai: Keine Ahnung ob richtig geschrieben aber für mich nicht so die wahre Klasse =/ Sind ne mischung aus Tintenfisch und Taure =/
10. Blutelfen: Ich hasse diese Rasse. Nicht nur, um wieder auf "Allimania" zurück zu kommen, weill sie gesagt haben, dass wenn die Tauren ihre verbündeten sind, es jeden Tag Steak geben würde =/ Außerdem viel zu dünn usw. Halt wie schon einer vor mir gesagt hat, die Barbie aus WoW und nicht wirklich hübsch.


So, dass war meine Bewertung.

Ich hoffe, dass jeder diese Bewertung versteht aber dennoch ist es meine Persönliche.

MfG,
ben2k


----------



## Honkhorni (20. Februar 2009)

Ich versuch hier auch mal so n bisserl ne "TopListe" zu machen (nach meiner Meinung gebastelt)

Männliche:
1. Taure - gross, respekteinflössend, im Grunde friedlich aber wenn sauer dann gehts ab =)
2. Troll - Taz`Dingo Maaann, einfach voll coole und chillige Wesen mit Hammerfrisuren und sie beherrschen Capoeira (ihr Tanz Emote)
3. Gnome - klein und gemein, geile Sprungkraft, hald einfach iwie so wie die kleinen Kindsköpfe die dir in der Schule immer Zeugs geklaut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Orc und Draenei - Stark gebaut, respekteinflössend, sehen sehr Heldenhaft aus 
5. Undead - die Rocker, haben Style aber gefällt mir weniger als andere
6. Zwerge und Menschen - Menschen sehen hald aus wie Army Leute, viel Muskeln wenig Hirn *hust*, Zwerge bisschen zu viel Muskeln für die Grösse aber derb geile Saufmaschinen.
7. Nachtelfen und Blutelfen - ein Wort --- SCHWUL!!... naja ok nich unbedingt aber sehr sehr sehr eingebildet und möchtegernerisch (kp obs des Wort gibt) dastehend 

Weibliche:
1. Trollinen - gut drauf und passen so iwie zur WoW Umgebung
2. Gnominnen - klein und fies - viele Gesichtszüge schaun zwar aus wie die von Drogensüchtigen oder als kämen sie grad vom Strich (um Allimania zu zitieren) aber die andern sehen süss und knuddelig aus
3. Taurinnen - muuuuuuuuhhhh, Kühe sind Hammertiere^^ stark, ausdauernd, geben Milch *hust*, naja passt hald zur Tauren Geschichte
4. Blutelfinnen - sehen zwar übertrieben Modelhaft aus aber die Gesichtszüge sowie Frisuren und der Hintern *chrm* sind sehr liebevoll gestaltet, n bisschen weniger Magersüchtig aussehen lassen und normaler stehen und jo so hald.
5. Draeneiinnen, Menschinnen, Nachtelfinnen - Draeneiinnen sehen sehr anmutig aus allerdings störn die Hufe etwas und die Hörner manchmal auch, Menschen sehen hald sehr normal aus und nicht iwie speziell, Nachtelfinnen haben eine etwas ungesund aussehende Hautfarbe aber tolle Frisuren und hammer Gesichtstatoos =D
6. Undeadinen - Gefallen mir hald persönlich nicht so wahnsinnig weil iwie... Knochen die rumrennen und noch als weiblich bezeichnet werden können passen für mich nicht zu einem Kriegsspiel =D
7. Orcinnen - Ich hab was gegen Amazonen sry aber ich bin gegen die Unterdrückung durch Frauen!!!!!^^

Tante Edit meint ich hab mein Greetz vergessen.
Also
Greetz =D *wink*


----------



## VallovShatt (20. Februar 2009)

K, wenn wa nun schon bei den Männern angelangt sind hab ich auch zu einigen was zu sagen

Menschen: Stock im Arsch, Traumberuf: Anwalt

Draenei: Igitt! Mit den ekligen Tentakeln an der Fresse und dem affigen Dialekt

Zwerge: Ich mag keine Bärte und die Beine sind zu kurz. Aber sonst is die Figur ok

Nachtelfen: Mich überkommt körperlicher Ekel wenn ich mir vorstelle sowas würde mir auf der Straße begegnen. Das wär so n Typ Mann die ich nichtmal in nem Ganzkörperkondom mit ner Kneifzange anfassen würde. 

Gnome: Tut mir leid, aber irgendwie sehn die für mich wie wandelnde Dildos aus

Orcs: Ich find die Stimmen irgendwie knuffig und sind große Starke Bären. RL n Kerl mit so ner Figur, vielleicht ein wenig aufrechter wär schon was feines. Der kann mich wenigstens beschützen

Tauren: Die sind einfach nur goldig.

Trolle: Diese Nasen.... Nicht mein Fall. Aba voll krass Alta!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blutelfen: Im Duden würde stehen: "Blutelf: Siehe Schwul"

Untote: Zu gammlig, zu bucklig, aber sind schon irgendwie cool


----------



## Deanne (20. Februar 2009)

1. Blutelfen: Die männlichen Blutelfen finde ich relativ albern. Sehen sehr weiblich aus und die hellen, teilweise langen Haare machen sie nicht unbedingt zu einem Wesen, das man sonderlich ernst nehmen möchte. Die weiblichen Exemplare hingegen finde ich sehr schön. Tolle Figur, wunderschöne Haare und da ich auch selbst nicht unbedingt klein bin, gefällt mir ihre etwas über dem Durchschnitt liegende Körpergröße auch sehr gut. Zudem finde ich ihre Gesichter und die grün leuchtenden Augen unglaublich faszinierend.

2. Untote: Hier gilt das gleiche, wie bei den Blutelfen. Die männlichen Untoten gefallen mir aufgrund ihrer doch sehr "vergammelten" Gesichtszüge und ihrer Körperhaltung nicht sehr gut, trotzdem finde ich die Umsetzung sehr stylish und gelungen. Die weiblichen Untoten mag ich sehr gerne, weil man zwar auch sehr düstere Visagen zur Auswahl hat, es aber auch hübsche und harmonische Gesichter gibt. 

3. Nachtelfen: Unglaublich hässliche Männer, dafür aber Frauen mit tollen, athletischen Figuren und hübscher Figur. Auch hier gefallen mir die zarten, ansprechenden Gesichtszüge sehr gut. Die sehr langen Ohren geben dem Gesamtbild erst den letzten Schliff.

4. Draenai: Ok, der Schwanz nervt gewaltig. Fast noch mehr als die Hufe, die den sonst positiven Eindruck meiner Meinung nach komplett zerstören. Auch die Hörner sind nicht wirklich mein Ding und entstellen die teilweise sehr sanften, menschlichen Gesichtszüge teilweise enorm. Trotzdem im großen und ganzen eine elegante und ansehnliche Rasse.

5. Menschen: Männliche Menschen in Roben sehen einfach nur grauenvoll aus. Dazu muss wohl nichts mehr gesagt werden. Die weiblichen Menschen sind generell sehr hübsch anzusehen, mich stören aber ihre sehr, sehr wuchtigen und breiten Hüften. In meinen Augen bringen diese die ganzen Proportionen durcheinander und stechen sofort ins Auge. Deshalb gibt es auch leider nur Platz 5.

6. Tauren: Sehr schön umgesetzt und passen äußerlich wirklich toll zu ihrem naturverbundenen Hintergrund. Aber auch hier gefallen mir die Hufe und der generelle Eindruck, eine Kuh vor sich zu haben nicht unbedingt, dafür haben die weiblichen Tauren aber sehr schöne, weiche Gesichtszüge, was mich doch sehr positiv überrascht hat.

7. Gnome: Knubbelige, winzige Gestalten mit merkwürdigen Nasen. Die weiblichen Gnome sehen eigentlich ganz okay aus, aber irgendwie sind die Köpfe für meinen Geschmack im Vergleich zum Körper etwas zu groß geraten und wirken wuchtig. Alles in allem sehen mir die Gnome zu kompakt aus.

8. Zwerge: Ich sag nur soviel: WEIBLICHE ZWERGE! oO


----------



## Larmina (20. Februar 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> schon mal reallife geschaut das sieht das auch meistens nicht anders aus also alles ok ^^
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich bei Nachtelfen und Blutelfen muss ich nicht sabbern dafür gibt es andere seiten im Netz für und nicht in wow^^


Schönes Lied dazu...


----------



## Forderz (20. Februar 2009)

Menschen: langweilig, aber gut gelungen

Draenei: nur OK als Paladin, männlich und weiblich

Zwerge: männlich - sind in Ordnung, ich mag den "Laufstil", weiblich - Urghs!

Nachtelfen: geht doch Bäume schmusen

Gnome: nur als Fussball zu gebrauchen

Orcs: Muskeln, Muskeln, Muskeln.. was will man mehr? Die perfekten Krieger! - weiblich jedoch eher weniger

Tauren: männlich sind -> flauschig, weiblich eignet sich eher als Steak

Trolle: ich kann mich einfach nicht mit den 2 Fingern/Zehen anfreuden

Blutelfen: männlich ziehmlich schwul, weiblich sind super : P

Untote: als Caster geiler als ein Melee (ausser Schurke), männlich und weiblich cool

meine Favoriten:
1.Orcs (m)
2. Undead (m/w)
3. Bloodelves (w)
4. Rest


----------



## SarahBailey (20. Februar 2009)

Menschen: Naja... sind okay... so Mittelmaß würd ich sagen oder eher ganz normal halt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtelfen: Haben irgendwie Stil und sind die Hübschesten von den Allis(zumindest die weiblichen)... Die weiblichen sind zwar n bissl dünn aber egal... Außerdem ist das Startgebiet wunderschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gnome: Ähm ja... lebende Fußbälle... Ich kann mit denen nichts anfangen... 

Zwerge: Mir persönlich auch ein bisschen klein aber okay.. Zwergenkrieger haben was, klein, bullig und können saufen bis zum umfallen *g*

Draenei: Ich fand sie früher furchtbar, inzwischen find ich sie aber ganz cool... Ich liebe die Hufe und den lustigen Schwanz *G*

Untote: Eigentlich ziemlich cool, Rocker halt... andererseits hab ich immer Angst, dass sie gleich auseinander fallen und der Buckel kann auch nicht sooo gesund sein...

Orks: Bullig, muskulös aber leider auch ziemlich hässlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trolle: Ziemlich lässig und cool auch wenn mich die Zähne immer verwirren...

Blutelfen: Argh.. Männliche sehen schwul aus und die Weiber wie Nymphomaninen mit Essstörungen... Ne, kann ich nichts mit anfangen...

Tauren.. Meine Lieblinge... süß, groß, knuffig, dabei aber auch unglaublich beeindruckend...(v.a. wenn aufm BG so ein Taurenkrieger auf einen zugerannt kommt) Ich find die toll!! Am liebsten hätte ich einen hier zum dauerknuddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt sind Nachtelfen und Tauren meine Favoriten... Spiele allerdings nur weibliche Chars, da ich mit den Männern immer nicht so klarkomme.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Februar 2009)

Warum geht es eigentlich IMMER NUR ums Aussehen????

Ich dachte immer das der Charakter doch auch irgendwie, irgendwo ne Rolle spielt!^^

Ich schreib das jetzt einfach mal hier rein^^

Wie ich die Charakter der männlichen Rassen sehe:

Troll: Ein Troll kommt mir vor wie eine Mischung aus BobMarley und dem Esel aus Shrek (oder auch EddiMurphy), relaaaax und gleichzeit völlig überdreht!^^

Untoter: Kennt ihr den Film ConAir? Diesen Psychpath im Flugzeug ala Hannibal Lektor? Man ist sich nicht ganz sicher was man von ihm halten soll und obwohl er immer wieder positiv durch sein Verhalten überrascht, jagt einem seine Art doch einen Schauer über den Rücken!^^

Taure: Könnte wohl Bruder Tuck von Robin Hood als Vorbild gehabt haben. "Ich tue nichts unrechtes ausser ich tu damit Recht!". Sie glänzen durch ihren liebevollen Humor der Heinz Erhardt stammen könnten. Beliebter Spaß eines Taurenjägers: "totenstellen" und  danach lachen sie wie der Weihnachtsmann.... Die Klasse schlechthin um von einem stressigen Tag langsam wieder runter zu kommen!^^

Ork: Der Verstand und das Herz von Forrest Gump und doch die Kämpfernatur eines Samurai! Sie sind nicht dumm oh nein das will ich damit nicht sagen! Aber doch etwas einfacher gestrickt als andere, aber man spielt einen Ork auch nicht wegen seiner Intelligenz.......

Blutelf: Oh ja! Mein Lieblingslästerexemplar! "Kindliche Naivität trifft die Selbstüberschätzung eines Kaisers kritisch" Ich hab nen B11-Bankchar und immer wenn ich denke "naja so schlecht wie ich die Witze in Erinnerung habe können sie doch garnicht sein!" ...werd ich eines besseren belehrt.... und da red ich noch nichtmal von den FlirtVERSUCHEN (Versuch wurde absichtlich hinzugefügt weil man es einfach nicht anders nennen kann...) Wie hat es diese Rasse geschafft all die Jahre Fortzupflanzen und Paare zu bilden? Mir drängt sich da immer ein Verdacht auf: Das NeandertalerVerfahren "auf die Schnelle mit der Kelle"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akyl99 (20. Februar 2009)

Also meiner meinung nach sind Tauren und Nachtelfen weibchen die schönsten in wow  .Menschen sind zu langweilig, Zwerge zu klein/fett,Gnome auch zu klein, Orcs zu Orcig, Trolle zu stoned, Elfen zu pussylike und Untote zu verrottet (obwohl die sind eigendlich noch ganz süß) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineral (20. Februar 2009)

I like Draenei the most.

Ich finde wir sollten alle Blutelfinnen verbrennen. Verderben mir das Horde Feeling wenn diese ganzen mageren Hungerhaken durch die Gegend stolzieren.


----------



## wuschel21 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm eig nur gnome, die sind klein und handlich =) auserdem kan ich mich dann immer wen wa Kel'thuzard angreifen, in der 1phase auf hero in der menge verstecken, und man merkt nicht das ich afk bin =)


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. Februar 2009)

Niemand aber wirklich GAR NIEMAND ist schöner als ein Moonkin!!


----------



## Tramadol (20. Februar 2009)

Blutelfe>Mensch>Nachtelfe>Undead>Gnom>Troll>Taure>Dranei>Ork von den weiblichen her ^^

Ansich sind Undeads und Menschen die coolsten, je nach klasse haben Gnomen und Tauren auch noch sehr viel style


----------



## Sharaija (20. Februar 2009)

ich spiel auchn (g)nom^^ und der hat i-wie nen entenarsch^^ xD


----------



## Mineral (20. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh nicht wie man ernsthaft an den Blutelfinnen was finden kann wenn man Horde spielt.

Horde = rawrghhh brüll *tier* etc.

Blutelfe = Ohh... Mein Fingernagel ist abgebrochen. Meine Frisur ist verweht...





Gott. Ich hasse sie.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> doch,weiblicher blutelf=total öde


weibliche Blutelfen sind die besten weiblichen Figuren in ganz WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoWone (20. Februar 2009)

Menschen Rulen

Leider zu spät erst gesehn aber ein T6 Troll Priest *Sabbär*


----------



## Larmina (20. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> weibliche Blutelfen sind die besten weiblichen Figuren in ganz WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na toll wen wunderts da, dass es so viele Magersüchtige gibt wenn das das Schönheitsideal ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (20. Februar 2009)

Die Hupen der weiblichen Nachtelfen wackeln wenn man springt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die von den weiblichen Blutelfen tun dies meines Wissens nicht. 

Daher sind weibliche Nachtelfen besser für den Konsum des 16-Jährigen WoW-users geeignet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineral (20. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Na toll wen wunderts da, dass es so viele Magersüchtige gibt wenn das das Schönheitsideal ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Endlich jemand mit Verstand >_<

Dumme Werbung geprägte Jugend die diesen Blutelfen Schlampen -

(Witze wie z.B.: " Ist das ein Wurm in deiner Hose oder freust du dich mich zu sehen?" zeichnen Blutelfen imo eindeutig als Schlampen aus.)

- hinterher geifert wenn die mit ihrem dünnen Hintern wackeln. (Siehe ^ Walk-Emote ^)

Und in die Horde passen tun sie eh nicht. Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema.

Ich versteh es nicht. Aber ich versteh auch nicht wie man Rap hören kann.



Stoffl schrieb:


> Die Hupen der weiblichen Nachtelfen wackeln wenn man springt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehe UD Females


----------



## Dimiteri (20. Februar 2009)

blutelf>mensch>nightelff>dreanai>der rest xD


----------



## schmetti (20. Februar 2009)

Mini schrieb:


> was ist regbulimie?



das ist geheim und nur für langjährige wow spieler gedacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineral (20. Februar 2009)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> blutelf>mensch>nightelff>dreanai>der rest xD



Da sieht man mal auf was für einem Niveau die Blutelfin am beliebtesten ist.

Mehr sag ich da nicht zu.


----------



## Deanne (20. Februar 2009)

Mineral schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal auf was für einem Niveau die Blutelfin am beliebtesten ist.
> 
> Mehr sag ich da nicht zu.



Da sieht man mal, wie viel Ahnung jemand hat, der ohne großes nachdenken alle Blutelfen-Fans über einen Kamm schert. Zudem wüsste ich gerne, von welchem "Niveau" du hier sprichst.


----------



## Stoffl (20. Februar 2009)

Mineral schrieb:


> Siehe UD Females



Igitt!


----------



## Larmina (20. Februar 2009)

jedesmal wenn ich einen UD von hinten seh bekomm ich so ein unangenehmes Gefühl in der Wirbelsäule. Ist zwar komisch aber wirklich wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ben2k (20. Februar 2009)

Die Frage sollten sich aber mal mehrere stellen.

Wieso sind Blutelfen so begehrt?

Wenn das die schönheitsideale sind, mit denen eine Frau heute herkommen soll, dann kann man die Frauen bald alle nur im Gulli suchen, da sie dort reinrutschen =/

Ich meine, die viecher könnten im richtigen leben nicht überleben, da sie von einer Windböhe weggeblast werden.

Wirklich schön ist das nicht sondern eher Krank =/

MfG,
ben2k


----------



## Larmina (20. Februar 2009)

ben2k schrieb:


> Die Frage sollten sich aber mal mehrere stellen.
> 
> Wieso sind Blutelfen so begehrt?
> 
> ...


Blutelfen würden im RL genau SO! aussehen


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sabbern bei Pixelfrauen lässt definitiv Rückschlüsse aufs Alter des Sabbernden  zu!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






GerriG schrieb:


> Wenn du Menschen frauen zu fett findest..
> Versuchs einfach mit einer RegBulimie
> 
> einfach reggen und danach /kotzen
> ...




Damit wurde alles gesagt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Ich find Draeneis am besten... die sind anmutig und mich stören die Hufe da nicht wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

